# What Arouses You?



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 11, 2009)

This isn't about fetishes really. I'm talking about the "little things" in furry porn that make it all the more murry to you. For example, I most like pictures that are well-drawn (like Zaush-level) with fairly realistic proportions, while still having quite a bit of "cuteness" worked into them. I'm finding it difficult to really hit the nail on the head, but I hope I've adequately conveyed the general idea. How about you guys?


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 11, 2009)

Creepy stuff. Dim lighting, soulless eyes, pained expressions.


----------



## Vortigauntful (Dec 11, 2009)

Paws, macro/micro, and maybe vore. I prefer paws. Vore is okay, chewing is optional but it sure makes things better. ;3


----------



## lobosabio (Dec 11, 2009)

Sorry, I'm a bit too busy fapping to the images to analyze them, so I don't have anything.


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 11, 2009)

well shaped hips and chest (not big well shaped thats different) and tones not skinny women. also lips are a great thing


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 11, 2009)

Vortigauntful said:


> Paws, macro/micro, and maybe vore. I prefer paws. Vore is okay, chewing is optional but it sure makes things better. ;3


Hey, you're from eccentricity, right? I'm Edaniel on there.


----------



## icecold24 (Dec 11, 2009)

What an age we live in where we get to discuss the things we fap to while we fap to 'em.



> Sorry, I'm a bit too busy fapping to the images to analyze them, so I don't have anything.



Yeah, really. (fapfapfap) "Okay, the, uh, texture of the lines looks about right, see there you can tell the density of the ink matches the light." (fapfapfap) "Okay, the eyes have a distinctive shape and complement the face perfectly..." (fapfapfap)


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 11, 2009)

I hate furry porn, 
but I do like it when my fiance goes out of his way to draw pictures of us being perverted.
And he gets extra points if it's colored.
And even more if it's something we haven't done before, but it doesn't disgust me.


----------



## REDnico (Dec 11, 2009)

sex.


----------



## Axelfox (Dec 11, 2009)

Mostly furs wearing cut-offs.


----------



## Vortigauntful (Dec 11, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Hey, you're from eccentricity, right? I'm Edaniel on there.



Umm, I dunno, I might be. I signed up there once, but I forgot my username. It might have been Fennec, I think.


----------



## Tweaker (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm into shotacon-influenced material, personally--small, huggable bodies, big eyes, and childlike proportions... chibi stuff, basically. You could pretty much equate my interest to the "critters" genre, propagated pretty strongly by this site.

Outside of that, I like well-drawn art, feet/paws, ejaculation, and underside views (you know, where you start from the ass/balls and see a bit of the chest up to the face). I also like shorts that show off as much of the legs as possible. Scant clothing in general can be a nice touch, too.

To sum it up, cute things turn me on, basically.


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 12, 2009)

faces of suffering or subtle implications of suffering.

I like suffering.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 12, 2009)

i like cub stuff especially the art by KA but i dont like human on furry and i dont like nekos at least i think thats what there called you know humans just with a tail and cat/fox ect ears


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 12, 2009)

I like it when stuff doesn't have dog dicks.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 12, 2009)

Scalies.  Particularly of the male variety.  |3


----------



## onewingedweasel (Dec 12, 2009)

pouty lips, feminine boy bodies, stylized art. The more stylized actually the more i like it. Too realistic styles often break the fantasy  for me. One things get too realistic i personally just find it weird.
Though there is some dark natasha art thats pretty hot


----------



## CryoScales (Dec 12, 2009)

Axelfox said:


> Mostly furs wearing cut-offs.



I had to laugh at that. I instantly recalled that scene from the Dukes of Hazard when he slides over the hood of the General Lee.


----------



## Telnac (Dec 12, 2009)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> This isn't about fetishes really. I'm talking about the "little things" in furry porn that make it all the more murry to you. For example, I most like pictures that are well-drawn (like Zaush-level) with fairly realistic proportions, while still having quite a bit of "cuteness" worked into them. I'm finding it difficult to really hit the nail on the head, but I hope I've adequately conveyed the general idea. How about you guys?


Furry porn doesn't arouse me in the least, but that fact doesn't surprise me.  Porn  in general I find a bit... meh.  Sex for me isn't about getting naked & fucking.  It's about intimacy, physical and emotional.  Furry art that does arouse me shows a great deal of affection & emotion. Usually, the less explicit it is, the more appealing I find it.  (Of course, having a female dragon as the central character can't hurt.)


----------



## CryoScales (Dec 12, 2009)

Telnac said:


> Porn  in general I find a bit... meh.


Encyclopedia Dramatica retains the theory that Porn is the entire reason the Internet was created, and the entire reason it still exists.



Telnac said:


> Sex for me isn't about getting naked & fucking.  It's about intimacy, physical and emotional.



You are what every girl imagines what her "prince charming" is. A guy who doesn't like porn or sex. But would rather have sex for her pleasure. The entire reason we have Orgasms is because Nature decided Human beings needed some sort of reward to reproduce. Companionship is a sense of efficiancy on our part as when we were monkey/human hybrids. The mother needed to do other things with her now complex digits instead of holding a baby as she normally did. So a sensation such as Love was created in order to make the male stick around instead of leave in the early hours of the morning like he used to.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Dec 12, 2009)

Tall men in their middle forties, with short, greying hair, and preferably a stubble/five-o-clock shadow.
Kinda like Zach Quinto but older.

Oh wait.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 12, 2009)

For me to know, and special people to find out.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 12, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> faces of suffering or subtle implications of suffering.
> 
> I like suffering.


O murr. (No, really.)


----------



## Dread Husky (Dec 12, 2009)

Boobies! 8) And seductive poses/expressions. 


...did I mention boobies?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 12, 2009)

Tweaker said:


> I'm into shotacon-influenced material, personally--small, huggable bodies, big eyes, and childlike proportions... chibi stuff, basically. You could pretty much equate my interest to the "critters" genre, propagated pretty strongly by this site.
> 
> Outside of that, I like well-drawn art, feet/paws, ejaculation, and underside views (you know, where you start from the ass/balls and see a bit of the chest up to the face). I also like shorts that show off as much of the legs as possible. Scant clothing in general can be a nice touch, too.
> 
> To sum it up, cute things turn me on, basically.


I have an account there (KitRuppell). Some of it is actually nice, but most of it is cub art.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 12, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Encyclopedia Dramatica retains the theory that Porn is the entire reason the Internet was created, and the entire reason it still exists.
> 
> 
> 
> You are what every girl imagines what her "prince charming" is. A guy who doesn't like porn or sex. But would rather have sex for her pleasure. The entire reason we have Orgasms is because Nature decided Human beings needed some sort of reward to reproduce. Companionship is a sense of efficiancy on our part as when we were monkey/human hybrids. The mother needed to do other things with her now complex digits instead of holding a baby as she normally did. So a sensation such as Love was created in order to make the male stick around instead of leave in the early hours of the morning like he used to.


Is that you, Balok?


----------



## RoqsWolf (Dec 12, 2009)

Tounges and soothed expressions ,  I's not reallya fetish, just makes things look cuter and seductive abit


----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 12, 2009)

Lycanthropes, almost any species. Bonus points for enthralling a human partner during intimacy.


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Dec 12, 2009)

Lets see Vixens bonus points if its in the shower solo or couple. Anything oral but has to have a specfic style like (Adam Wan, Richard Foley) Just water+sex in general is a turn on.


----------



## Telnac (Dec 12, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Encyclopedia Dramatica retains the theory that Porn is the entire reason the Internet was created, and the entire reason it still exists.


I don't need ED to tell me that.  This video explains it far better than ED ever could. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWEjvCRPrCo

Yeah it's ancient, but who knows?  Someone may have not seen it before.  And for those who have, it's a classic that never gets old. 



CryoScales said:


> You are what every girl imagines what her "prince charming" is. A guy who doesn't like porn or sex. But would rather have sex for her pleasure.


You'd be surprised.  Yeah, every girl says that, but it's been my experience that at least half of them want nothing more than fast, hard pounding.  Some of my gf's didn't even want to cuddle afterward.  Needless  to say, those relationships didn't last, and it's no loss, imo.  My mates who DID like to take their time & cuddle, however, well... let's just say we enjoyed ourselves quite a bit!

God, that makes me sound like a male slut.  I'm not; I'm just old. Being sexually active for nearly 2 decades gives one plenty of experience.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Dec 12, 2009)

Telnac said:


> Furry porn doesn't arouse me in the least, but that fact doesn't surprise me.  Porn  in general I find a bit... meh.  Sex for me isn't about getting naked & fucking.  It's about intimacy, physical and emotional.  Furry art that does arouse me shows a great deal of affection & emotion. Usually, the less explicit it is, the more appealing I find it.  (Of course, having a female dragon as the central character can't hurt.)



I have to agree. Plus, passion and smiles. When both mates are enjoying it (as opposed to male dominating female), then it's better.

Though, female dominating male is...interesting.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 12, 2009)

Captain Spyro said:


> Though, female dominating male is...interesting.



yes yes it is VERY INTERESTING hmmhmmhmm


----------



## xcliber (Dec 12, 2009)

Tweaker said:


> small, huggable bodies, big eyes, and childlike proportions... chibi stuff, basically. You could pretty much equate my interest to the "critters" genre, propagated pretty strongly by this site.
> 
> 
> To sum it up, cute things turn me on, basically.



^ Basically this! ^

Thanks for the link Tweaker!


----------



## VoidBat (Dec 12, 2009)

That is classified information, faggots.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Dec 12, 2009)

VoidBat said:


> That is classified information, faggots.


 Then don't fucking post.
Easy.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 12, 2009)

I would post my fetishes



But I want everyone to be able to sleep.


----------



## VoidBat (Dec 12, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> Then don't fucking post.
> Easy.


 
You thought I was serious? Lol.

Anyway, details and anatomy that is what I like.


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 12, 2009)

Scalies with nice legs

And no dick >:[


----------



## icecold24 (Dec 12, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> And no dick >:[



There is no straight furry porn, my friend.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Dec 12, 2009)

Furry porn is nothing without Renamon.

All the cool kids are drooling over TF2 yaoi. Also Death Note. Also Phoenix Wright. Als--

I prefer the characters to appear to actually care about eachother. Not just some "drag him into the supply closet" type thing. Also clothes. Naked-ism isn't necessairy nescesary needed for things to be alllll right. <3


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 12, 2009)

icecold24 said:


> There is no straight furry porn, my friend.



Then you need to look harder.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 12, 2009)

Telnac said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWEjvCRPrCo


Dang beat me to it.
There's so much sex in the world that if the Earth had a junk it would be humping the moon.


----------



## Fructus (Dec 12, 2009)

Seductive wolves eyes, K9 foreplay, paws and gallons of precum around the floor.
Damn, burned out all the alcohol.


----------



## REDnico (Dec 12, 2009)

that.


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 12, 2009)

xXpuertonicoXx said:


> [awesomeness]
> that.


You have redeemed yourself.  Good job, good sir.


----------



## Ikrit (Dec 12, 2009)

cute stuff


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Dec 12, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> Furry porn is nothing without Renamon.
> 
> All the cool kids are drooling over TF2 yaoi. Also Death Note. Also Phoenix Wright. Als--
> 
> I prefer the characters to appear to actually care about eachother. Not just some "drag him into the supply closet" type thing. Also clothes. Naked-ism isn't necessairy nescesary needed for things to be alllll right. <3


 I like you so much for this now.


----------



## Tai (Dec 12, 2009)

Cuteness.

I like cute but not hot (both is fine though)


----------



## CryoScales (Dec 12, 2009)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Is that you, Balok?



Yes. Want some Corbomite?


----------



## Lil Mal (Dec 12, 2009)

The expression on their faces! hehe ^_^


----------



## icecold24 (Dec 12, 2009)

xXpuertonicoXx said:


> that.



IT'S BACOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON!


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Dec 12, 2009)

http://www.f-list.net/c/ragnarok

I got lazy.


----------



## icecold24 (Dec 12, 2009)

Ragnarok-Cookies said:


> http://www.f-list.net/c/ragnarok
> 
> I got lazy.



Woshit. I never thought to post my f-list as an easy way out.

http://f-list.net/c/ice


----------



## Ricky (Dec 12, 2009)

herpes




murrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## REDnico (Dec 12, 2009)

Ricky said:


> herpes
> 
> 
> 
> ...




MURRRRRRRRR <3<3<3<3<3<3


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 12, 2009)

Well here we go


----------



## REDnico (Dec 12, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Well here we go



thats not that bad!


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 12, 2009)

xXpuertonicoXx said:


> thats not that bad!


That's because I haven't added zoophilia yet :V


----------



## REDnico (Dec 12, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> That's because I haven't added zoophilia yet :V



Your furry, that goes without saying :3


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 12, 2009)

xXpuertonicoXx said:


> Your furry, that goes without saying :3


True that x3


----------



## Ratte (Dec 13, 2009)

Pretty much nothing.

yaaaayyyy


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Dec 13, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Pretty much nothing.
> 
> yaaaayyyy


 
nuh uh


----------



## Shindo (Dec 13, 2009)

kisses <: :> <: :> <: :> <: :> <: :> <: :>


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Dec 13, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Pretty much nothing.
> 
> yaaaayyyy


  U r so boring.

It's like one of your drawn animal penises going into a animal vargina, WITH NO OTHER FETISH IN SIGHT.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 13, 2009)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> nuh uh



but i am super cereal


----------



## REDnico (Dec 13, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Pretty much nothing.
> 
> yaaaayyyy



lies.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 13, 2009)

xXpuertonicoXx said:


> lies.



hahaha, you have no idea how true it is.


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Dec 13, 2009)

Ratte said:


> hahaha, you have no idea how true it is.


How true the lie is, or how the lies are true?


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Dec 13, 2009)

Ratte said:


> but i am super cereal


 
I bet.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 13, 2009)

Ragnarok-Cookies said:


> How true the lie is, or how the lies are true?



Take your pic :3c



Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> I bet.



i also invented the internet


----------



## REDnico (Dec 13, 2009)

Ragnarok-Cookies said:


> How true the lie is, or how the lies are true?



In the truth is the lie, and in the lie lies the truth.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 13, 2009)

xXpuertonicoXx said:


> In the truth is the lie, and in the lie lies the truth.



Because the truth is the cake, which is a lie.


----------



## REDnico (Dec 13, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Because the truth is the cake, which is a lie.




NOT THE CAKE


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Dec 13, 2009)

Ratte said:


> i also invented the internet


 
Yep, and you also fight Global Warm- uh, sorry, I mean "Climate Change" while flying around in a private jet.


----------



## footfoe (Dec 13, 2009)

What arouses me... vaginal penetration.  What were you looking for something more... intellectual?


----------



## Telnac (Dec 13, 2009)

footfoe said:


> What arouses me... vaginal penetration.  What were you looking for something more... intellectual?


Yup.  Vaginal penetration by a hard copy of Wikipedia sounds like a good start. :twisted:


----------



## Kilala (Dec 13, 2009)

um just being with the person i love and then putting cat ears on him.  why don't guys let me pput cat ears on them?  perhaps they'll respond better to leopard ears.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Dec 13, 2009)

Telnac said:


> Yup.  Vaginal penetration by a hard copy of Wikipedia sounds like a good start. :twisted:



That...just...sounds...so...scary....:shock:


----------



## ChapperIce (Dec 13, 2009)

Furry porn doesn't turn me on. At all.

In general, what turns me on in porn is sound. I love listening to women moan  (Fake moans piss me the fuck off) and I love watching them masturbate.


----------



## footfoe (Dec 13, 2009)

Telnac said:


> Yup.  Vaginal penetration by a hard copy of Wikipedia sounds like a good start. :twisted:


um... i think you need help


----------



## footfoe (Dec 13, 2009)

ChapperIce said:


> Furry porn doesn't turn me on. At all.
> 
> In general, what turns me on in porn is sound. I love listening to women moan  (Fake moans piss me the fuck off) and I love watching them masturbate.


YES! the sound! that too, that is the best, though masturbation is too softcore for me the girl moaning is the best part


----------



## ChapperIce (Dec 13, 2009)

footfoe said:


> YES! the sound! that too, that is the best, though masturbation is too softcore for me the girl moaning is the best part



I like masturbation with toys c: I just don't like men being involved in porn. Most men in porn are pretty gross..

I do like men in person though <3


----------



## Captain Spyro (Dec 13, 2009)

ChapperIce said:


> I like masturbation with toys c: I just don't like men being involved in porn. Most men in porn are pretty gross..
> 
> I do like men in person though <3



You had me worried there.


----------



## Kilala (Dec 13, 2009)

ChapperIce said:


> I like masturbation with toys c: I just don't like men being involved in porn. Most men in porn are pretty gross..
> 
> I do like men in person though <3


yeah you have to know them to be attracted to them.  i don't watch normal porn because it's two people who don't love each other having sex, which i don't like.  so i go with hentai <3 shotacon  .

btw your avatar is the most adorable thing i have ever seen. i want to hug her (\^.^/)


----------



## ChapperIce (Dec 13, 2009)

Shotacon makes me cry :< ew...   If you get amateur porn you can find husbands and wives fucking. I prefer solos because god damn it, I don't wanna watch other people fucking, I wanna watch someone doing it solo just like I'm doing xD

and thank you C: I drawed it awhile ago. I gotta make a new one, it's been a longass time since I had a new one now. *offers hugs*


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Dec 13, 2009)

Maculine figures, in both males and females. Like I hate it when the women have big hips and bust line. I like the flat chested girls with stronger outlines.

Oh, nd something I've been thinking about a lot lately, FUR! Its really rare now days that I see a large portion of the artists I am watching really take the time to draw fur, rather then at pints like elbows and knees and then just paint bucket the rest of the body.
I like stuff like Blotch's work and Dark Natasha's work, NOT because its realistic so much, as the really pay attention to texturing in the fur and making it look like the anthro is actually fuzzy.
just a pet peeve of mine. -_-


----------



## south syde dobe (Dec 13, 2009)

women that can fend for themselves and not have to literally depend on someone :3


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Dec 13, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Well here we go


Lol, the only thing that's really a turn-off for me in that is the incest and all the foot fetishes.
It's really not that bad.

I mean, cutting people up and eating them is okay. I just don't want to lick their feet.


And lol, no sick/illnesses fetish?


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 13, 2009)

i like dominant girls oh oh with corsets...what corsets are hot oh and girls with glasses im almost never attracted to a girl if she doesn't wear them except for one but she ended up wearing them too just she used contacts what a surprise that was  <3


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Dec 13, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Well here we go


Aw WTf you don't like anal vacuums? D:


Also that bacon lube was NASTEY!


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 13, 2009)

bacon lube wtf ok i think we,re getting a little retarded on the bacon thing


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Dec 13, 2009)

MMMmmmmmmm your dick tastes like bacon.....

Good god never fuck a fat person with that on >_>


----------



## Amoranis (Dec 13, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> well shaped hips and chest (not big well shaped thats different) and tones not skinny women. also lips are a great thing


_I second this motion_ :>


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 13, 2009)

Hot_Dragon said:


> MMMmmmmmmm your dick tastes like bacon.....
> 
> Good god never fuck a fat person with that on >_>



...no thank you


----------



## Senora Kitty (Dec 13, 2009)

I cannot stand the "HI I'M A ENORMOUS ABSTRACT MUTATION OF A COCK RIGHT HERE IN YOUR FACE. DON'T YOU LOVE ME? AM I NOT HOT?" No, no you are not. Â¬_Â¬ In fact I need to go throw up right now because you are disgusting to me.

I love human penises, I like animal penises, even a combination of the two. But when you try too hard and blow it up to ridiculous proportions it is no longer attractive to me.

The same goes for the disgustingly big breasted female furs that guys draw. Hell I'm a DD and I find that gores!

I prefer artistically tasteful pictures, even if they contain sex. If I can see that the artist really thought about what they wanted to express it is a turn on.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 13, 2009)

Senora Kitty said:


> I cannot stand the "HI I'M A ENORMOUS ABSTRACT MUTATION OF A COCK RIGHT HERE IN YOUR FACE. DON'T YOU LOVE ME? AM I NOT HOT?" No, no you are not. Â¬_Â¬ In fact I need to go throw up right now because you are disgusting to me.
> 
> I love human penises, I like animal penises, even a combination of the two. But when you try too hard and blow it up to ridiculous proportions it is no longer attractive to me.
> 
> ...



small breasts are best


----------



## Senora Kitty (Dec 13, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> small breasts are best


Er, no. That just makes the girl in the pictures look like an adolescent. No matter how hard the artist tries to say they are not. It's creepy. I like breast that are in proportion to the body.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 13, 2009)

hmm yeah i see your point but some people go for the small breasts and some go for the mega breasts and tube c@cks its more personal pref than any thing


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Dec 13, 2009)

I liek lots of fings :3


----------



## Senora Kitty (Dec 13, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> hmm yeah i see your point but some people go for the small breasts and some go for the mega breasts and tube c@cks its more personal pref than any thing


This is true. I might not be looking in the right places. Most of the time I come across "tube cocks." My poor brain. T_T


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Dec 13, 2009)

Its not that bad :\


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 13, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> Scalies with nice legs
> 
> And no dick >:[


----------



## Senora Kitty (Dec 13, 2009)

Shark_the_raptor said:


>


*whispers* They might be referring to the cut and paste job some artist tend to do on scalies. You know the human penis on an animal thing. Instead of what would be natural for a scalie; a hidden phallus.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 13, 2009)

yeah i come across breasts that could hold a family of four and thats just no they pain my eyes


----------



## ADF (Dec 13, 2009)

Is it just me or the longer you are in this fandom the more perverted you become? Before I joined I just had a thing for anthro herps and some TF, now I'm into all sorts I wouldn't dream of being attractive prior O.=.o

For instance take my latest NSFW commission I had done, WTF? I can say WTF on an intellectual level; but part of me is into it.


----------



## Kin the adorable fox (Dec 13, 2009)

you don't want to know what arouses me 

some of the ideas on here may have a shot though :3


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 13, 2009)

Kin the adorable fox said:


> you don't want to know what arouses me
> 
> some of the ideas on here may have a shot though :3


I'm going to take a complete shot in the dark and say cub :V


----------



## Kin the adorable fox (Dec 13, 2009)

:V you would be wrong!


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 13, 2009)

Kin the adorable fox said:


> :V you would be wrong!


Wow really? Gimmie a hint x3


----------



## Kin the adorable fox (Dec 13, 2009)

Hmmmmmm, it's not PORN at least =3


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 13, 2009)

Kin the adorable fox said:


> Hmmmmmm, it's not PORN at least =3


Then I have no idea. 

Please tell me, or I'll die from curiosity ;~;


----------



## Kin the adorable fox (Dec 13, 2009)

Note me  I may get in trouble if I say on here, I AM NOT SURE.

Nor am I comfortable saying on here x3


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Dec 13, 2009)

Kin the adorable fox said:


> Note me  I may get in trouble if I say on here, I AM NOT SURE.
> 
> Nor am I comfortable saying on here x3


 Hey.
There's PMs.

Also this is kinda hot, now I wanna know too :c


----------



## Kin the adorable fox (Dec 13, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> Hey.
> There's PMs.
> 
> Also this is kinda hot, now I wanna know too :c



you'd likely be less intrigued than the last curious person =3


----------



## foxmusk (Dec 13, 2009)

the look of humiliation, or absolutely loathing the event. <3



Kin the adorable fox said:


> you don't want to know what arouses me
> 
> some of the ideas on here may have a shot though :3



come on guys, really? He's talking about bestiality. it's bestiality isn't it, Kin?


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 13, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> come on guys, really? He's talking about bestiality. it's bestiality isn't it, Kin?


I talked to him, and that's not it.



_I _on the other hand :3c


----------



## Kin the adorable fox (Dec 13, 2009)

I feel I have begun an insatiable curiosity in people 

SCORE ONE FOR ME! 

..wait..


----------



## foxmusk (Dec 13, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> I talked to him, and that's not it.
> 
> 
> 
> _I _on the other hand :3c



hey, interest is no big deal. i do too.

i was just waiting for something along "an insatiable hunger for DOG COCK"


----------



## Kin the adorable fox (Dec 13, 2009)

x3 I think I already said it's not involving sex or cocks or stuff like that XD


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 13, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> hey, interest is no big deal. i do too.
> 
> i was just waiting for something along "an insatiable hunger for DOG COCK"


I'd probably never do it irl





probably


----------



## foxmusk (Dec 13, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> I'd probably never do it irl
> 
> probably



i don't THINK i would.


----------



## Kin the adorable fox (Dec 13, 2009)

X3 you two have amused me


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 13, 2009)

idk i mean i'd give a blowjob to a gun if you know what i mean


----------



## REDnico (Dec 13, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> idk i mean i'd give a blowjob to a gun if you know what i mean



not sure if funny...


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 13, 2009)

xXpuertonicoXx said:


> not sure if funny...


not meant to be, suicide is terrible


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 13, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> idk i mean i'd give a blowjob to a gun if you know what i mean



It's pretty good until they blow their load


----------



## Kin the adorable fox (Dec 13, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> It's pretty good until they blow their load



Double meanings ftw?


----------



## REDnico (Dec 13, 2009)

Kin the adorable fox said:


> Double meanings ftw?



yes, very much ftw.


----------



## foxmusk (Dec 13, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> idk i mean i'd give a blowjob to a gun if you know what i mean



i've heard their cum isn't good for you :c


----------



## LoinRockerForever (Dec 13, 2009)

Expression in then face, how the body is positioned.
Acting coy, you know.


----------



## Kin the adorable fox (Dec 13, 2009)

It's hard and round and full of powder


----------



## footfoe (Dec 13, 2009)

I like this topic, and blowing guns is not a good idea


----------



## REDnico (Dec 13, 2009)

footfoe said:


> I like this topic, and blowing guns is not a good idea



thats what you think :3


----------



## Kilala (Dec 13, 2009)

ChapperIce said:


> I prefer solos because god damn it, I don't wanna watch other people fucking, I wanna watch someone doing it solo just like I'm doing xD
> 
> and thank you C: I drawed it awhile ago. I gotta make a new one, it's been a longass time since I had a new one now. *offers hugs*


You make a good point. i always thought it was weird to get aroused by other girls, but i guess it's kind of normal. i think i'll try that out, shotacon makes me feel a little guilty. 

What, you drew that yourself? Amazing.  I'd like to accept that hug if it's not to late.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 13, 2009)

Senora Kitty said:


> *whispers* They might be referring to the cut and paste job some artist tend to do on scalies. You know the human penis on an animal thing. Instead of what would be natural for a scalie; a hidden phallus.



Surprise penis!    Also prefer the "correct" anatomy, but both are nice.



HarleyParanoia said:


> come on guys, really? He's talking about bestiality. it's bestiality isn't it, Kin?



I like gator dicks.  :I


----------



## REDnico (Dec 13, 2009)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Surprise penis!    Also prefer the "correct" anatomy, but both are nice.
> 
> 
> 
> I like gator dicks.  :I



DICKS.


----------



## icecold24 (Dec 13, 2009)

Someone say dicks??


----------



## Captain Spyro (Dec 13, 2009)

icecold24 said:


> Someone say dicks??



Watch out! Dick has a shotgun!:shock:


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 13, 2009)

Big wide butts. >.


----------



## Kin the adorable fox (Dec 13, 2009)

ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> Big wide butts. >.



Butts are awesome.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Dec 13, 2009)

I have to say, expressions and very well drawn pictures. it could be the most disgusting shit like guro, and if the person/creature in question is drawn well (clean lines, soft color, bla blah), and has a nice expression, i'll find it hot. i look at the artistic value more then anything.


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 13, 2009)

SMooth hips and a firm ass, busts shaped and perked aaaaaaaaaaaw yeeeeeeeeaaaaaaahhhhhh

If you want context: Fuck you.


----------



## Senora Kitty (Dec 13, 2009)

ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> Big wide butts. >.


Hey, there is nothing wrong with my big butt! I get complements on it all the time. :3

(I do try to draw my fursona and RP characters after my own body type)


----------



## Sparticle (Dec 13, 2009)

Sexy seductive eyes and smile.
Can't resist.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Dec 13, 2009)

Sparticle said:


> Sexy seductive eyes and smile.
> Can't resist.



Oh god...that gets me as well...


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Dec 13, 2009)

.....Surprise buttsex?


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 13, 2009)

Senora Kitty said:


> Hey, there is nothing wrong with my big butt! I get complements on it all the time. :3
> 
> (I do try to draw my fursona and RP characters after my own body type)



That's the thing that arouses me. >>
I never said I had a problem with it. ^_^


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Dec 13, 2009)

Question if a fetish is what arouses a person that isn't normally what people would call sexual. (Not straight up penetration) 

How do reply if you have to name something other then a fetish?


----------



## footfoe (Dec 13, 2009)

You know what arouses me? Your mom.


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 13, 2009)

footfoe said:


> You know what arouses me? Your mom.



I saw this coming from the moment this thread was made. 

That's sad.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Dec 13, 2009)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> This isn't about fetishes really. I'm talking about the "little things" in furry porn that make it all the more murry to you. For example, I most like pictures that are well-drawn (like Zaush-level) with fairly realistic proportions, while still having quite a bit of "cuteness" worked into them. I'm finding it difficult to really hit the nail on the head, but I hope I've adequately conveyed the general idea. How about you guys?




also...WTF DOES "murr" MEAN!?


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Dec 13, 2009)

Unsilenced said:


> I saw this coming from the moment this thread was made.
> 
> That's sad.


Nothing wrong with liking MILFS.


----------



## REDnico (Dec 13, 2009)

ChickO'Dee said:


> also...WTF DOES "murr" MEAN!?



Basically a dog purr, but alot of people use it as a way to say hot.

like "OH, SEXY"="OH, MURR"


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 13, 2009)

Ragnarok-Cookies said:


> Nothing wrong with liking MILFS.



Incorrect. There is everything wrong.


----------



## Senora Kitty (Dec 13, 2009)

ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> That's the thing that arouses me. >>
> I never said I had a problem with it. ^_^


Ohh, I thought you were making the >_< face. That face, to me, mornally means something I don't like, or that it annoys me.


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Dec 13, 2009)

Unsilenced said:


> Incorrect. There is everything wrong.


If everything wrong, that includes your statement.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Dec 13, 2009)

A dark gothic setting and WWE superstar the Undertaker.


----------



## Kilala (Dec 13, 2009)

Unsilenced said:


> Incorrect. There is everything wrong.


What so once a women has children she is no longer attractive?

btw i'm just playing the devil's advocate.


----------



## Senora Kitty (Dec 13, 2009)

Kilala said:


> What so once a women has children she is no longer attractive?
> 
> btw i'm just playing the devil's advocate.


Not when she's already married. Then she is still attractive to her husband, but should not be wanted by anyone else.


----------



## Kilala (Dec 13, 2009)

Senora Kitty said:


> Not when she's already married. Then she is still attractive to her husband, but should not be wanted by anyone else.


What if she is divorced?  Does that mean it's just too late for her to find love?


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Dec 13, 2009)

Senora Kitty said:


> Not when she's already married. Then she is still attractive to her husband, but should not be wanted by anyone else.


Attraction is universal, not like when you get married you become less hawt.

or unsuitable for other relationships.


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 13, 2009)

GORE


----------



## Senora Kitty (Dec 13, 2009)

Ragnarok-Cookies said:


> or unsuitable for other relationships.


That is kind of the POINT of marriage!

Sorry, I'm a strict believer in monogamy. Once you are married it's hands off.

Divorced men and women are completely different. 

Stop trying to question things just to make you trying to get with someone's mother morally acceptable. If the kid is close to your age that is just wrong.


----------



## footfoe (Dec 13, 2009)

Unsilenced said:


> I saw this coming from the moment this thread was made.
> 
> That's sad.


ROFLCOPTER!!  i don't really like milfs i just said because i thought it would be funny, and it was.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 13, 2009)

blushing

<3


----------



## twelvestring (Dec 14, 2009)

Tom boys and/or sluts.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Dec 14, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> GORE


^ Jeffery Dahmer II

I uhm... Like dick n vag & boobs.... & toys even toys that aren't like penises are good for something....


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 14, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> GORE


Marry me? :3c


----------



## Gogledd (Dec 14, 2009)

Realism, both in proportions and artistic style.

Colouring the picture tends to be a nice touch, too.


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 14, 2009)

A monkey with two left hands playing some ragtime piano with his feet while he unpeels a banana and casts the skin to the floor whereupon a man dressed as a plumber trips and falls in a comic fashion before climbing back up and stumbling into a large, off-screen vat of butterscotch and announces his predicament the way nobody does. (As a silent film of course)


----------



## kashaki (Dec 14, 2009)

Shy girly boys FTW


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Dec 14, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Marry me? :3c


 Watch out, he's a girl.


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 14, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> Watch out, he's a girl.



this statement is true.
and leads to much confusion.

tl;dr

I'm a reverse trap.


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 14, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Marry me? :3c



if you're a lesbian sure!
or we can pretend and 
I CUT U UP!


----------



## Snack (Dec 14, 2009)

|
V


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 14, 2009)

Snack said:


> |
> V



wow.


----------



## Slade (Dec 14, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> I like it when stuff doesn't have dog dicks.


A+, well said.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 14, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> if you're a lesbian sure!
> or we can pretend and
> I CUT U UP!


Well i mean i've got a girl's body right now


I guess that counts? :3c


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Dec 14, 2009)

NOW PUT THE END OF THIS BARREL IN YOUR MOUTH!




EAT IT!


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 14, 2009)

Nothing :[ .


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 14, 2009)

Hot_Dragon said:


> NOW PUT THE END OF THIS BARREL IN YOUR MOUTH!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mmmppff mmmpf mm <3


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 14, 2009)

Child punching. I only discovered I had this fetish yesterday.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Dec 14, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Mmmppff mmmpf mm <3


& then shoot when your about to cum.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 14, 2009)

Hot_Dragon said:


> & then shoot when your about to cum.


That's actually really hot.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Dec 14, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> That's actually really hot.


*secretly thinks like you*


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 14, 2009)

Hot_Dragon said:


> *secretly thinks like you*


I mean, this is some of the hottest stuff ever. NSFW, obviously.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Dec 14, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> I mean, this is some of the hottest stuff ever. NSFW, obviously.


LOL

That is all.


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 14, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Well i mean i've got a girl's body right now
> 
> 
> I guess that counts? :3c



I think I'm in love.

...is the girl's body in your trunk?


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 14, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> I think I'm in love.
> 
> ...is the girl's body in your trunk?


No, but I can arrange that.


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 14, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> I mean, this is some of the hottest stuff ever. NSFW, obviously.



>:/ I find it disappointing in the fact that it lacks great detail.


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 14, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> No, but I can arrange that.



I love you shenzebo. :3

*gives you knife*

you can have my heart.


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 14, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> That's actually really hot.


 I'd tap that.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 14, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> >:/ I find it disappointing in the fact that it lacks great detail.


Well fine


----------



## Miyuu (Dec 14, 2009)

Telnac said:


> Furry porn doesn't arouse me in the least, but that fact doesn't surprise me.  Porn  in general I find a bit... meh.  Sex for me isn't about getting naked & fucking.  It's about intimacy, physical and emotional.  Furry art that does arouse me shows a great deal of affection & emotion. Usually, the less explicit it is, the more appealing I find it.  (Of course, having a female dragon as the central character can't hurt.)



I agree with this statement. Intimacy of the mind and body really intrigues me the most. And it has to be drawn well.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 14, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> I love you shenzebo. :3
> 
> *gives you knife*
> 
> you can have my heart.


Can I nom on it too? :3c


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 14, 2009)

so much stabbing xD what bondage and harash toys not enough? (lol stretching)


----------



## foxmusk (Dec 14, 2009)

i haaate bondaaage.


----------



## Viva (Dec 14, 2009)

i hate anything gory XP, but everything else is ok


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Dec 14, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i haaate bondaaage.


Wuz wrong wiv you man D:


----------



## Viva (Dec 14, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i haaate bondaaage.


 
Bondage is hot, in most cases


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 14, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Can I nom on it too? :3c



you can boil it and make soup!


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 14, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i haaate bondaaage.



HOLY SHIT.
this is new to me.

*whips you*


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Dec 14, 2009)

Wow, he or she must really love your or it.


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 14, 2009)

Hot_Dragon said:


> Wow, he or she must really love your or it.



they love me. 

or

it loves it.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Dec 14, 2009)

Lies >_>


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 14, 2009)

Hot_Dragon said:


> Lies >_>



I can have sex with you if you'd like.

oh. are you female?


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Dec 14, 2009)

Look like one till you can see my panties


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 14, 2009)

Hot_Dragon said:


> Look like one till you can see my panties



well we can make do. it' called a rear attack.


ooohhhkkaaayyy now I'm scaring myself.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Dec 14, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> well we can make do. it' called a rear attack.
> 
> 
> ooohhhkkaaayyy now I'm scaring myself.


Your fear is arousing :3


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 14, 2009)

Hot_Dragon said:


> Your fear is arousing :3



I'm afraid of doing my homework. 

D: 
woe.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Dec 14, 2009)

.......My penis doesn't like homework D:


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 14, 2009)

Hot_Dragon said:


> .......My penis doesn't like homework D:



:/ we seem to both be at an arousal disadvantage here. 

*pat pat*


----------



## Riptor (Dec 14, 2009)

Meh, I'm not into anything 'outlandish', like inflation, vore, etc.

Mainly, what I like is friendship or romance in sex. More than just 'thrust, thrust, spooge', two people who genuninely care about each other and want to help each other feel the best they can.

Other than that, undies are nice, and so is musk/scent. Showering or bathing with another person is pretty great, too.


----------



## Viva (Dec 14, 2009)

Riptor said:


> Meh, I'm not into anything 'outlandish', like inflation, vore, etc.
> 
> Mainly, what I like is friendship or romance in sex. More than just 'thrust, thrust, spooge', two people who genuninely care about each other and want to help each other feel the best they can.
> 
> Other than that, undies are nice, and so is musk/scent. Showering or bathing with another person is pretty great, too.


 
Mmmm romance is a major turn on


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 14, 2009)

ewww romance. 
I like it when the relationships tear apart and bad things happen.
then .. makeup sex.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Dec 14, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> ewww romance.
> I like it when the relationships tear apart and bad things happen.
> then .. makeup sex.


 Which we never had :c


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 14, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> Which we never had :c



*hug*


----------



## Viva (Dec 14, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> Which we never had :c


 
Its hard to have makeup sex when you both are still trying to absorb the fact that your partner is of the opposite sex of which you first thought


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 14, 2009)

The prospect of cramming sexy womens holes arouses me.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Dec 14, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> *hug*


but ilu ;_;


adog said:


> Its hard to have makeup sex when you both are still trying to absorb the fact that your partner is of the opposite sex of which you first thought


Oh screw you >:c

I could just think of being her while she thinks of being me :3c
Wait I'm not really sure how this works. But it is_ supposed_ to make sense.


----------



## Valnyr (Dec 14, 2009)

Light bondage. Large breasts. Pegging. Collars. Tails. And lactation.

Pretty much the common fetishes within a furry.

But the Fandom is not all about the bsex with me. It's the socializing that i like.


----------



## Viva (Dec 14, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> but ilu ;_;
> 
> Oh screw you >:c
> 
> ...


 
Maybe seeing her vagina will put you in the right mindset haha


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Dec 14, 2009)

adog said:


> Maybe seeing her vagina will put you in the right mindset haha


Vaginas are a turn-off :c
They're way too messy and disgusting.

Well I just think they're some kind of gaping wound filled with blood. And it kinda helps sometimes.
:3c


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 14, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> but ilu ;_;
> 
> Oh screw you >:c
> 
> ...



my fursona is a herm. so it doesnt matter


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Dec 14, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> my fursona is a herm. so it doesnt matter


 But I'm asexual so it doesn't matter.


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 14, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> But I'm asexual so it doesn't matter.



maybe instead of makeup sex we can just beat each other with knives?


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Dec 14, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> maybe instead of makeup sex we can just beat each other with knives?


Sounds nice.
Do we cuddle afterwards?


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 14, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> Sounds nice.
> Do we cuddle afterwards?



:3 yes.


----------



## Valnyr (Dec 14, 2009)

Herms Are Sexy


----------



## Nocturne (Dec 14, 2009)

Romance, girls, some guys, and love

also :3


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Dec 14, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> :3 yes.


I'm down. AIM?



Valnyr said:


> Herms Are Sexy


 God dammit. You clearly didn't get something.


----------



## Valnyr (Dec 14, 2009)

God dammit. You clearly didn't get something.[/QUOTE]

Clearly I did not.  For sometimes i do not know what i was sticking my muzzle into.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Dec 14, 2009)

Valnyr said:


> God dammit. You clearly didn't get something.


 
Clearly I did not. For sometimes i do not know what i was sticking my muzzle into.[/QUOTE]
 But you know what I'll stick into your muzzle bby~


----------



## 8-bit (Dec 14, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> Clearly I did not. For sometimes i do not know what i was sticking my muzzle into.


 But you know what I'll stick into your muzzle bby~[/QUOTE]


.... yeeah boi.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Dec 14, 2009)

What the fuck is wrong with quotes now.


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 14, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> What the fuck is wrong with quotes now.



ITS ALL YOUR BLOODY FAULT.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Dec 14, 2009)

Valnyr said:


> God dammit. You clearly didn't get something.


 
Clearly I did not. For sometimes i do not know what i was sticking my muzzle into.[/QUOTE]



Zrcalo said:


> ITS ALL YOUR BLOODY FAULT.


 It was Valnyr's D:


----------



## 8-bit (Dec 14, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> What the fuck is wrong with quotes now.



I don't know.


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 14, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> Clearly I did not. For sometimes i do not know what i was sticking my muzzle into.


 

 It was Valnyr's D:[/QUOTE]



;3


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Dec 14, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> It was Valnyr's D:


 


;3[/QUOTE]
 You destroyed the world.

Back to fetishes.
Here's my f-list.


----------



## REDnico (Dec 14, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> You destroyed the world.
> 
> Back to fetishes.
> Here's my f-list.



murr <3


----------



## Viva (Dec 14, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> ;3


You destroyed the world.

Back to fetishes.
Here's my f-list.[/QUOTE]

D:!!!


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 14, 2009)

adog said:


> D:!!!



Some links just weren't meant to be clicked.


----------



## 8-bit (Dec 14, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> ;3
> You destroyed the world.
> 
> Back to fetishes.
> Here's my f-list.



*^*//////*^
**
*


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 14, 2009)

i thought this was about arousal not fetishes


----------



## Riptor (Dec 14, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> i thought this was about arousal not fetishes



Doesn't that fall under the same thing?


----------



## REDnico (Dec 14, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> i thought this was about arousal not fetishes



fetishes arouse you.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 14, 2009)

har har i think there may be a difference


----------



## MichaelFoster (Dec 14, 2009)

Big bottom lips. They just get me! I'm not gay but Oli Sykes has a sick bottom lip. Like it looks like he got shot.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 15, 2009)

Why did this thread turn into a transgendered orgy for like three pages


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 15, 2009)

well girls with glasses arouse me (trying to get this back on topic)


----------



## Archevald (Dec 15, 2009)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> This isn't about fetishes really. I'm talking about the "little things" in furry porn that make it all the more murry to you.



The little things for me would be:

1. Cuteness, ALWAYS cute over slutty
2. As said before by the android dragon, intimacy, and having 2 characters that are in a close relationship as the subjects
3. Small mammals, they tend to be cute, I mean come on, rats are cute too right?
4. Finally, small breasts, not flat chested, but C or below and above A

That's my input.


----------



## Barak (Dec 15, 2009)

Archevald said:


> The little things for me would be:
> 
> 1. Cuteness, ALWAYS cute over slutty
> 2. As said before by the android dragon, intimacy, and having 2 characters that are in a close relationship as the subjects
> ...



^that....ALL THE WAY


----------



## Archevald (Dec 15, 2009)

Barak said:


> ^that....ALL THE WAY


HOO-RAH!


----------



## MichaelFoster (Dec 15, 2009)

Archevald said:


> 4. Finally, small breasts, not flat chested, but C or below and above A
> .


hmm... I don't get it either, Plank.


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Dec 15, 2009)

Senora Kitty said:


> That is kind of the POINT of marriage!
> 
> Sorry, I'm a strict believer in monogamy. Once you are married it's hands off.
> 
> ...


...

What the hell.

I thought we were talking about divorced MILFS.

Also I think your missing the point of a MILF fetish, it's the look of the person. Not the actual fact that they could be married. 

Also @abovegendersexualproblems

You people are disturbingly fascinating.


----------



## Trevfox (Dec 15, 2009)

I like one to be kinda sad and the other comforting him those really hit home with me


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Dec 15, 2009)

Ragnarok-Cookies said:


> Also @abovegendersexualproblems
> 
> You people are disturbingly fascinating.


 We had a very fun rp session yesterday.


----------



## REDnico (Dec 15, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> We had a very fun rp session yesterday.



I wasn't invited


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Dec 15, 2009)

puertonico said:


> I wasn't invited


 Look get on AIM and we'll do stuff.
I hope you're into vore n gore :3


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Dec 15, 2009)

SURPRISE BUTSECS!


----------



## MichaelFoster (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm not into vore cos I don't get it, but I am into decapatation, hanging, etc. Vore is normally swallowing whole isn't it? I like biting.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Dec 15, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> I'm not into vore cos I don't get it, but I am into decapatation, hanging, etc. Vore is normally swallowing whole isn't it? I like biting.


 Soft vore is.
Hard vore will usually involve gore. You can take bits out, or entire body parts :3c


----------



## foxmusk (Dec 15, 2009)

hey francis, AIM me up!


----------



## Iflyte (Dec 15, 2009)

Hmmm...well first and foremost would have to be people who ask me WHAT arouses me
...dats a lie ._. and I am ashamed for it

But on a more serious note, I absolutely hart pregnancy, inflation, unbirth, annnnd transformation o3o off the top of my head.


----------



## 8-bit (Dec 15, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> hmm... I don't get it either, Plank.



I get it!


----------



## Hyenaworks (Dec 17, 2009)

Busty chicks that wear glasses and are absolutely politically opposed to me.



No she won't sleep with me no matter how persistent I am.


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 17, 2009)

Dangerous women who tease <3


----------



## MichaelFoster (Dec 17, 2009)

8-bit said:


> I get it!



So do gay guys


----------



## ADF (Dec 17, 2009)

Come to think about it; I think humiliation plays a part in my interests.

Transformation is a kink of mine, but I like the idea of a human body being "defiled" with animal traits. Humanity holds itself up so high above the animal kingdom, it's enjoyable to see one be mixed with an animal; and have these "inferior species" traits forever part of them. Have their inhibitions and code of conduct challenged by exotic instincts and drives, eventually breaking them down to submission to their animalistic side.


----------



## Viktor (Dec 17, 2009)

mmm i like small breasts and a nice ass and furry related ah well I guess I like cub art and stuff, alien and exotic cocks are pretty nice too, I like some ero-guro and I especially like it when the other party is submissive. I also like nazi paraphenalia and I do enjoy a bit of BDSM


----------



## FeelTheFurWithinYourself (Dec 17, 2009)

Well...to be perfectly honest...Orgies involving multiple other species and sexes...WITH EXTREME DETAIL!!!It just makes you kinda think what their kids will look like...but then again...Half of the people looking at the stuff...are just fapping and not focusing on anything else but the pussy and/or Penis,not focusing on that at all...


----------



## Nargle (Dec 17, 2009)

Archevald said:


> 4. Finally, small breasts, not flat chested, but C or below and above A.


 
C cups are small? =C


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 17, 2009)

Porn.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Dec 17, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> Porn.


Lol. Ftw


Nargle said:


> C cups are small? =C


yeah, I'm not a bra expert, but aren't c cups the next biggest thing to d(which are especially big, believe me( crazy ex))?


----------



## Geek (Dec 17, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> yeah, I'm not a bra expert, but aren't c cups the next biggest thing to d(which are especially big, believe me( crazy ex))?



This big:


----------



## MichaelFoster (Dec 17, 2009)

Lol. 
Yeah those are big...or average. It's kinda hard to tell. I bet he was joking. Or trying to sound like he knew what he was talking about. Oh well.
Yeah I met a girl at a party one time with N's. I didn't even know that was a size until she told me (I asked). She might have been f***ing with me and I just made myself look like a choadface.


----------



## Renokura-Kero (Dec 20, 2009)

1.I hate Human on Furry porn...>_>
2.Dr.Comet makes gooooood yiff!
3.Giggity....


----------



## Rsyk (Dec 20, 2009)

I tend to lean towards transformation, though sexual content isn't really necessary. I do prefer to focus on the female only stuff, though I am strangely interested in Male -> Female Furry. Maybe it's just a fantasy of mine...*shrug*

As for anthro stuff, I find that it's just the normal stuff that arouses me. (Just furries.) Although, it has to be more romantic than anything else. I don't like the idea of rape/domination/humilition/etc.


----------



## Delta (Dec 20, 2009)

Size difference (Not micro/macro). 
Passion/intimacy.
Partially clothed.
Inviting positions with comfortable/seductive expressions.


----------



## Senora Kitty (Dec 20, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> Lol.
> Yeah those are big...or average. It's kinda hard to tell. I bet he was joking. Or trying to sound like he knew what he was talking about. Oh well.
> Yeah I met a girl at a party one time with N's. I didn't even know that was a size until she told me (I asked). She might have been f***ing with me and I just made myself look like a choadface.


B cups are considered average. C+ is above average. D-DD are NOT that big. It is just that they are more common amongst the larger breasted women. I have known people with J cups, talk about back problems.


----------



## Renokura-Kero (Dec 20, 2009)

Senora Kitty said:


> B cups are considered average. C+ is above average. D-DD are NOT that big. It is just that they are more common amongst the larger breasted women. I have known people with J cups, talk about back problems.


 *random J-cup woman falls* OW!


----------



## Renokura-Kero (Dec 20, 2009)

Geek said:


> This big:


 oh murr...


----------



## Senora Kitty (Dec 20, 2009)

Renokura-Kero said:


> oh murr...


I know, that works for me too. *purrs* :3


----------



## Ricia (Dec 20, 2009)

I prefer partially clothed, since for me hinting a nakedness is more enticing then an actual naked body. I also have a thing for interspecies stuff.


----------



## Renokura-Kero (Dec 20, 2009)

I loooove the interspecies...a wolf with a fox....*murrs*


----------



## Senora Kitty (Dec 20, 2009)

Ricia said:


> I prefer partially clothed, since for me hinting a nakedness is more enticing then an actual naked body. I also have a thing for interspecies stuff.


Leaving something up to the imagination is always fun.



			
				Renokura-Kero said:
			
		

> I looooove the interspecies...a wolf with a fox...*murrs*


Hm, it does sound cute. I haven't seen one myself though.


----------



## Ricia (Dec 20, 2009)

Renokura-Kero said:


> I looooove the interspecies...a wolf with a fox...*murrs*


 
See that's too close for me. I mean it's fine I'm not bashing it but when I say interspecies I mean like mammal/avian, reptile/insect or some combination thereof. Wolf/Fox is cute though.


----------



## Renokura-Kero (Dec 20, 2009)

hehe...it sounds cute doesnt it...


----------



## Renokura-Kero (Dec 20, 2009)

I loves me some yiff though...from times to times...


----------



## Delta (Dec 20, 2009)

Geek said:


>



This also works as well.
I would say this is a form of teasing/enticing?

Also, long hair on the ladies (to the waist or mid-bottom is perfect)
Though that'd be the lesser of my....what are we to call these..."triggers"?


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Dec 20, 2009)

Muscular Foxes, Fox/Weasel pairs, Bats, Demon Foxes, multiple tails, and some Lions.


----------



## Gight (Dec 20, 2009)

MeisuWeasel said:


> Muscular Foxes, Fox/Weasel pairs, *Bats*, Demon Foxes, multiple tails, and some Lions.




*Goes and hide*


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Dec 20, 2009)

Gight said:


> *Goes and hide*


 

*feels bad* Sorry Gnight...


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 20, 2009)

I can't help it....canines. Yummy.


----------



## Delta (Dec 20, 2009)

I never quite got the whole attraction to muscularity (to the effect that the fandom seems to be obsessed with, that is.)

Care to explain for, Meisu?


----------



## Delta (Dec 20, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> I can't help it....canines. Yummy.


We are pretty fckin awesome


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Dec 20, 2009)

Winds said:


> I never quite got the whole attraction to muscularity (to the effect that the fandom seems to be obsessed with, that is.)
> 
> Care to explain for, Meisu?


 

I just like built Foxes, especially if they're Demons. It's cuz I'm so weak and ugly. It'd be fun to have a strong Fox as a mate ^^


----------



## REDnico (Dec 20, 2009)

MeisuWeasel said:


> I just like built Foxes, especially if they're Demons. It's cuz I'm so weak and ugly. It'd be fun to have a strong Fox as a mate ^^


----------



## Viva (Dec 20, 2009)

MeisuWeasel said:


> I just like built Foxes, especially if they're Demons. It's cuz I'm so weak and ugly. It'd be fun to have a strong Fox as a mate ^^


 
same...anything big and built and covered in fur will do^^


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Dec 20, 2009)

REDnico said:


>


I think she has a low opinion of herself...

Why is there is there talk of kinky fetishes?

It's all just "small boobs, small boobs"

>_> Dunt want.


----------



## REDnico (Dec 20, 2009)

adog said:


> same...anything big and built and covered in fur will do^^


----------



## Gight (Dec 20, 2009)

Hot_Dragon said:


> I think she has a low opinion of herself...



Agreed.


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Dec 20, 2009)

Nothing too beastly, however. I find myself highly attracted to Kyuu the 9-tailed Fox...he's just too damn EPIC!


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 20, 2009)

MeisuWeasel said:


> Nothing too beastly, however. I find myself highly attracted to Kyuu the 9-tailed Fox...he's just too damn EPIC!


Is that the fox from Okami? 


....Because I have a huge crush on that thing.


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Dec 20, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Is that the fox from Okami?
> 
> 
> ....Because I have a huge crush on that thing.


 

Nope, the Fox Demon from Naruto ^^


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 20, 2009)

MeisuWeasel said:


> Nope, the Fox Demon from Naruto ^^


Awr. I really dislike Naruto.


----------



## Delta (Dec 20, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Awr. I really dislike Naruto.


Seconded.


----------



## Viva (Dec 20, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Awr. I really dislike Naruto.


 
>:[!!! aww...how could I stay mad at such an adorable avatar <3333


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Dec 20, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Awr. I really dislike Naruto.


I second that motion.... Er... Notion...


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Dec 20, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Awr. I really dislike Naruto.


 

Damn my Narutardedness -.-*


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 20, 2009)

adog said:


> >:[!!! aww...how could I stay mad at such an adorable avatar <3333


Aw ty.


It's mah new fursona :V


----------



## Senora Kitty (Dec 20, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Aw ty.
> 
> 
> It's mah new fursona :V


I like the eyes. At first it was kind of creepy, but the more I look at it the more I like it. I also love the touch of coloration on the ear tips and muzzle. :3

Heh, I guess this proves that it doesn't have to be human or anthro for me to be attracted to it. XD;; Not into bestiality so please don't go there. I merely am referring to art.


----------



## REDnico (Dec 20, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Aw ty.
> 
> 
> It's mah new fursona :V



what species is it?


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 20, 2009)

REDnico said:


> what species is it?


A rat-fox. A rox.


Actually I have no idea what my fursona is right now. It's a filler until I figure it out.


----------



## Gight (Dec 20, 2009)

It looks awesome.



Back on track.


----------



## REDnico (Dec 20, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> A rat-fox. A rox.
> 
> 
> Actually I have no idea what my fursona is right now. It's a filler until I figure it out.



well I must say that the idea of a rat-fox rox.

/pun.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Dec 20, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> A rat-fox. A rox.


You rox my tubesox!


----------



## Gight (Dec 20, 2009)

This thread will never get back on track.


----------



## Senora Kitty (Dec 20, 2009)

Gight said:


> This thread will never get back on track.


It's still on track....kind of. ^^;


----------



## Viva (Dec 20, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> A rat-fox. A rox.
> 
> 
> Actually I have no idea what my fursona is right now. It's a filler until I figure it out.


 
whatever it is it's cute^^


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm aroused by awesome fuzzy things like my current fursona. /shameface


----------



## REDnico (Dec 20, 2009)

Music gives me an erection.


----------



## Viva (Dec 20, 2009)

monsieur cruger ;3


----------



## Senora Kitty (Dec 20, 2009)

REDnico said:


> Music gives me an erection.


Music can have that effect on people. It doesn't even have to be the same kind of music that does it. For me it can range from hard thumping music to soft music with heartfelt lyrics.


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 20, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> I'm aroused by awesome fuzzy things like my current fursona. /shameface



I'm sure I've seen that fursona on you before. Also, LOL at your 161st avatar.

On topic: I'm aroused by all of you. I'd do every last one of you :3.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 20, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> I'm sure I've seen that fursona on you before. Also, LOL at your 161st avatar.
> 
> On topic: I'm aroused by all of you. I'd do every last one of you :3.


I'm about to change it again :V


----------



## Renokura-Kero (Dec 20, 2009)

Winds said:


> We are pretty fckin awesome


 *Falls on ground and Twitches leg* yes we are...


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Dec 20, 2009)

I also have a thing for blood-covered creatures...


----------



## REDnico (Dec 20, 2009)

MeisuWeasel said:


> I also have a thing for blood-covered creatures...



Murr <3


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Dec 20, 2009)

REDnico said:


> Murr <3


 

If it's beastly with huge claws & fangs and it's covered in blood with a batshit insane look on its face, I IZ TURNED ON


----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 20, 2009)

Primarily transformation. Something about humans developing exotic features and instincts turn me on. Sometimes I'll enjoy new appendages freeing themselves from tight cotton and nylon. Sexual arousal during one's transformation instead of stereotypical agony is also nut-worthy.


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Dec 20, 2009)

another thing I love, OVERSIZED EARS <3


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 20, 2009)

VORE AND GORE


----------



## REDnico (Dec 20, 2009)

MeisuWeasel said:


> another thing I love, OVERSIZED EARS <3



Now that you mention it, that is pretty hot.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 20, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> VORE AND GORE


Hell yeah


I also like cute, innocent-looking characters.


----------



## Gight (Dec 20, 2009)

What is with all the gore?


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 20, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Hell yeah
> 
> 
> I also like cute, innocent-looking characters.



...BEING EATEN.


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Dec 20, 2009)

REDnico said:


> Now that you mention it, that is pretty hot.


 

Oddly enough, I find tiny ears unattractive, especially if they're round. Long pointy ears are love ^^


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 20, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> ...BEING EATEN.


YES.

Edit: Also I unwatched someone for not liking taxidermy :V


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Dec 20, 2009)

Oh guys I got a hard on reading this :O


----------



## REDnico (Dec 20, 2009)

Hot_Dragon said:


> Oh guys I got a hard on reading this :O


----------



## Fox McCloud (Dec 20, 2009)

Long,Graceful tails...among other things...teehee!
And if its not vore...(Though,I will accept some...)I LOVES IT!


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Dec 20, 2009)

Long graceful penises?


----------



## REDnico (Dec 20, 2009)

Hot_Dragon said:


> Long graceful penises?



long, graceful arms.


----------



## Fox McCloud (Dec 20, 2009)

okay...erm,both!


----------



## Fox McCloud (Dec 20, 2009)

And other things(EMPHASIS ON OTHER!)


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 20, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> YES.
> 
> Edit: Also I unwatched someone for not liking taxidermy :V



I love you.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Dec 20, 2009)

Yeah your gonna fit in here just fine Fox


----------



## Fox McCloud (Dec 20, 2009)

I can live with that...


----------



## REDnico (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## ADF (Dec 20, 2009)

Tails definitely play a role in my tastes for furry art, but not any tail would do. I like large, thick tails with a large enough base connection to the body that they merge with the privates. The big tail is in itself appealing, but having its connection merge into the front of the body is much better.

Examples (NSFW)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3150637/ = meh
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2876226/ = ^.=.^


----------



## REDnico (Dec 20, 2009)

Big, Fluffy Taills are murry.


----------



## ADF (Dec 20, 2009)

REDnico said:


> Big, Fluffy Taills are murry.



They are big only in appearance  they're all twigs underneath. 

I like my tails to have meat on them.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Dec 20, 2009)

Imma scaley tail


----------



## REDnico (Dec 20, 2009)

BIG 
MEATY
CLAWS :3


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Dec 20, 2009)

I prefer bushy tails and long tails that are thin at the base and fluffy near the ends ^^


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 20, 2009)

Hot_Dragon said:


> Yeah your gonna fit in here just fine Fox



looks like your buddy felt the blow of the mighty B& hammer.


----------



## foxmusk (Dec 21, 2009)

REDnico said:


> BIG
> MEATY
> CLAWS :3



WHAT DID YOU SAY, PUNK?


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Dec 21, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> looks like your buddy felt the blow of the mighty B& hammer.


Oh I don't care I'm just friendly to everyone :3

Anyone else ever been hung from a chandelier?


----------



## REDnico (Dec 21, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> WHAT DID YOU SAY, PUNK?



I SAIIIIDDD........

BIIIIIGGGG!
MEEEATTTYY!
CLAWWWWSSSS!


EDIT: 400 posts


----------



## foxmusk (Dec 21, 2009)

REDnico said:


> I SAIIIIDDD........
> 
> BIIIIIGGGG!
> MEEEATTTYY!
> ...



WELL, THESE CLAWS AIN'T JUST FOR ATTRACTIN' MATES.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Dec 21, 2009)

You and your spongebob....

Hey what was the song they do at the end of that episode?


----------



## REDnico (Dec 21, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> WELL, THESE CLAWS AIN'T JUST FOR ATTRACTIN' MATES.



BRING IT ON, OLD MAN! BRING IT ON!


----------



## foxmusk (Dec 21, 2009)

Hot_Dragon said:


> You and your spongebob....
> 
> Hey what was the song they do at the end of that episode?



THE WINNER TAKES ALL
IT'S THE THRILL OF ONE MORE KILL
THE LAST ONE TO FAAALL
WILL NEVER SACRIFICE THEIR WILL!

best episode ever.


----------



## REDnico (Dec 21, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> THE WINNER TAKES ALL
> IT'S THE THRILL OF ONE MORE KILL
> THE LAST ONE TO FAAALL
> WILL NEVER SACRIFICE THEIR WILL!
> ...



Without a doubt.  

IS MAYONNAISE AN INSTRUMENT? (to get back on topic, lets say mayo turns me on)


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Dec 21, 2009)

Anal beads.


----------



## Viva (Dec 21, 2009)

REDnico said:


> Without a doubt.
> 
> IS MAYONNAISE AN INSTRUMENT? (to get back on topic, lets say *mayo* turns me on)


 
I'm more of a crisco guy


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Dec 21, 2009)

adog said:


> I'm more of a crisco guy


I heard that shit is horrible lube D:

Apparently it gets stuck to your dick n balls.... I wouldnt knowits not in Canada... not that I'm aware of anyways..


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 21, 2009)

I should ask the furry experts. Is whipped cream an acceptable lube?


----------



## Viva (Dec 21, 2009)

Hot_Dragon said:


> I heard that shit is horrible lube D:
> 
> Apparently it gets stuck to your dick n balls.... I wouldnt knowits not in Canada... not that I'm aware of anyways..


 
i would never use that shit as lube.  crisco and sugar just tastes so damn good! P:


----------



## Viva (Dec 21, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> I should ask the furry experts. Is whipped cream an acceptable lube?


 
Its cream based, so no.  If you are talking about the oily hydrogenated fake stuff then yes


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Dec 21, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> I should ask the furry experts. Is whipped cream an acceptable lube?


Abosolutely


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 21, 2009)

Hot_Dragon said:


> Abosolutely


I'll keep that in mind :3


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Dec 21, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> I'll keep that in mind :3


But yeah don't use the cream based cause you'll have to clean yourself out after


----------



## Xouls_klattic (Dec 21, 2009)

REDnico said:


>



fur and tails obviously, however I also find that women taller than me have my attention all to well, I like curves but within reason, good balance is key. And i like confident women.


----------



## Obrum (Dec 21, 2009)

Telnac said:


> Furry porn doesn't arouse me in the least, but that fact doesn't surprise me.  Porn  in general I find a bit... meh.  Sex for me isn't about getting naked & fucking.  It's about intimacy, physical and emotional.  Furry art that does arouse me shows a great deal of affection & emotion. Usually, the less explicit it is, the more appealing I find it.  (Of course, having a female dragon as the central character can't hurt.)



I feel exactly the same way. I love those pieces of art that can really force emotions on you, and ones where you can really feel the love. That may have sounded really cheesy, but I just really enjoy those kinds of moments, both in pics and stories. Course, I like other stuff as well, but thats very specific to certain pieces ^^


----------



## Viva (Dec 21, 2009)

Obrum said:


> I feel exactly the same way. I love those pieces of art that can really force emotions on you, and ones where you can really feel the love. That may have sounded really cheesy, but I just really enjoy those kinds of moments, both in pics and stories. Course, I like other stuff as well, but thats very specific to certain pieces ^^


 
It doesn't sound cheesy at all.  Love and romance is the best kind of aspect you can possibly incorporate into furry porn, or any kind of porn for that matter^^


----------



## REDnico (Dec 21, 2009)

Xouls_klattic said:


> fur and tails obviously, however I also find that women taller than me have my attention all to well, I like curves but within reason, good balance is key. And i like confident women.




of all my posts in this thread, you chose that one? O_O


----------



## Darkfoxsniper (Dec 21, 2009)

Archevald said:


> The little things for me would be:
> 
> 1. Cuteness, ALWAYS cute over slutty
> 2. As said before by the android dragon, intimacy, and having 2 characters that are in a close relationship as the subjects
> ...


All this but 3 I have more of a tendencie for foxes......

Also the bigger the tail the sexier


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Dec 21, 2009)

Bea Arthur.


----------



## Obrum (Dec 21, 2009)

oh yeah, i'm also into soft vore thanks to a few rps with a friend... still can't get into all the gore and that though. Don't get me wrong, I think it's awesome, i'm just not turned on by it.


----------



## TDK (Dec 21, 2009)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Bea Arthur.



Brittany Murphy... oh wait she's dead.

MY LIFE IS OVER!


----------



## Viva (Dec 21, 2009)

Obrum said:


> oh yeah, i'm also into soft vore thanks to a few rps with a friend... still can't get into all the gore and that though. Don't get me wrong, I think it's awesome, i'm just not turned on by it.


 
gore is nasty >.<


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 21, 2009)

the smell of pumpkin pie


----------



## Viva (Dec 21, 2009)

Motor Mouth said:


> Brittany Murphy... oh wait she's dead.
> 
> MY LIFE IS OVER!


 
hey man....not cool >:[ I was such a brittany faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan


----------



## REDnico (Dec 21, 2009)

adog said:


> gore is nasty >.<



wtf are you on?


----------



## Viva (Dec 21, 2009)

REDnico said:


> wtf are you on?


 
sane


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 21, 2009)

im not into gore in a sexual way but i do find it amusing when i blow peoples limbs off in COD WAW


----------



## REDnico (Dec 21, 2009)

adog said:


> sane



I am perfectly sane, thank you, and I find blood in yiff quite attractive, thank you _very_ much.


----------



## Viva (Dec 21, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> im not into gore in a sexual way but i do find it amusing when i blow peoples limbs off in COD WAW


 
i agree with you gore is not attracting in the least.  But it is fucking hillarious in video games and on tv


----------



## Viva (Dec 21, 2009)

REDnico said:


> I am perfectly sane, thank you, and I find blood in yiff quite attractive, thank you _very_ much.


 
haha. its not very attractive.  Only if the thing has blood soaked teeth and looks ready to fuck.  I wouldn't fap to something bleeding to death on the floor with a giant gash across its stomach


----------



## REDnico (Dec 21, 2009)

adog said:


> haha. its not very attractive.  Only if the thing has blood soaked teeth and looks ready to fuck.  I wouldn't fap to something bleeding to death on the floor with a giant gash across its stomach



well, not like that, more like two anthros doin the nasty with like a slash across their chest or something.


----------



## Viva (Dec 21, 2009)

REDnico said:


> well, not like that, more like two anthros doin the nasty with like a slash across their chest or something.


 
oh well i must be think of hard gore (if there is such a thing).  I'm talking straight up mauled and dying of blood loss on the floor or a stake or something.  Not what you are talking about.  What you are saying is good^^


----------



## Obrum (Dec 21, 2009)

adog said:


> i agree with you gore is not attracting in the least.  But it is fucking hillarious in video games and on tv



Yeah, thats pretty much what i meant. I find it cool and funny, not sexy


----------



## Viva (Dec 21, 2009)

Obrum said:


> Yeah, thats pretty much what i meant. I find it cool and funny, not sexy


 
mhm


----------



## Obrum (Dec 21, 2009)

REDnico said:


> well, not like that, more like two anthros doin the nasty with like a slash across their chest or something.



Oh yeah, i'm not bothered about that, although I find it better if the focus isn't on the gore (unless it's an integral part of a story or something)


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 21, 2009)

idk mild blood i find kinda kinky like from very rough vaginal sex or from the female digging her claws into her mates back. not like ripping his back off just her claws digging into him


----------



## foxmusk (Dec 22, 2009)

i think gore is kinda hot... :v


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Dec 22, 2009)

Your all little Jeffery Dahmer furs....

Every one of you.... *sleeps with an axe*


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 22, 2009)

FAT CHICKS


----------



## Senora Kitty (Dec 22, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> FAT CHICKS


Your mom?


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Dec 22, 2009)

Proto-typical canine.. knots and internals..  but with a loving, caring twist.. lust for lust is all fine and dandy, but doesn't tend to captivate.


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 22, 2009)

Senora Kitty said:


> Your mom?



maaaybe.


----------



## Senora Kitty (Dec 22, 2009)

Question, does period sex count as gore?


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 22, 2009)

Senora Kitty said:


> Question, does period sex count as gore?



you know....

... hrm.. I... never thought of that...

I think it does.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 22, 2009)

Senora Kitty said:


> Question, does period sex count as gore?



thats a good question but that would gross me out because its a aborted bloody half baby eww


----------



## Senora Kitty (Dec 22, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> thats a good question but that would gross me out because its a aborted bloody half baby eww


You're not the one who has to have it every month. Â¬_Â¬


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 22, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> thats a good question but that would gross me out because its a aborted bloody half baby eww




if you eat it does it count as eating babies?


----------



## Obrum (Dec 22, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> if you eat it does it count as eating babies?



naw, it counts as EWWW!


----------



## Senora Kitty (Dec 22, 2009)

Obrum said:


> naw, it counts as EWWW!


Yeah not even I would expect a guy to do that. It makes me tempted to draw it though.


----------



## foxmusk (Dec 22, 2009)

Hot_Dragon said:


> Your all little Jeffery Dahmer furs....
> 
> Every one of you.... *sleeps with an axe*



i would love to have slept with Jeffrey Dahmer.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Dec 22, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i would love to have slept with Jeffrey Dahmer.


So you can be his organ slut


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Dec 23, 2009)

I get fuckin' turned on staring at drawings made by friends of a character of mine, oddly


----------



## quayza (Dec 23, 2009)

MeisuWeasel said:


> I get fuckin' turned on staring at drawings made by friends of a character of mine, oddly



You and many others.


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Dec 23, 2009)

quayza said:


> You and many others.


 

http://i48.tinypic.com/2mg6w6g.jpg this pic

http://i48.tinypic.com/2mg6w6g.jpg and this pic


----------



## quayza (Dec 23, 2009)

MeisuWeasel said:


> http://i48.tinypic.com/2mg6w6g.jpg this pic
> 
> http://i48.tinypic.com/2mg6w6g.jpg and this pic



Nice.


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 23, 2009)

I always have trouble drawing that legs of animals >_> Grrr lol. I tried drawing a dragon for one assignment in school, I ended up just giving it a snake body with wings and horns because I couldn't manage the dragons legs and feet lol XD


----------



## quayza (Dec 23, 2009)

Taylor325 said:


> I always have trouble drawing that legs of animals >_> Grrr lol. I tried drawing a dragon for one assignment in school, I ended up just giving it a snake body with wings and horns because I couldn't manage the dragons legs and feet lol XD



Dragons are my specialty, years of practice made me a top notch artist. I can still improve though.


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 23, 2009)

quayza said:


> Dragons are my specialty, years of practice made me a top notch artist. I can still improve though.



That is good, I am glad for you =] I still need to practice....ALOT XD


----------



## REDnico (Dec 23, 2009)

MeisuWeasel said:


> http://i48.tinypic.com/2mg6w6g.jpg this pic
> 
> http://i48.tinypic.com/2mg6w6g.jpg and this pic



cute X3


----------



## Gight (Dec 23, 2009)

MeisuWeasel said:


> http://i48.tinypic.com/2mg6w6g.jpg this pic
> 
> http://i48.tinypic.com/2mg6w6g.jpg and this pic



They are the same...


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 23, 2009)

quayza said:


> Dragons are my specialty, years of practice made me a top notch artist. I can still improve though.


Why don't you have a link to your FA then?


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 23, 2009)

May I ask what an FA is?


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Dec 23, 2009)

MeisuWeasel said:


> http://i48.tinypic.com/2mg6w6g.jpg this pic
> 
> http://i48.tinypic.com/2mg6w6g.jpg and this pic


cute xD


----------



## Mentova (Dec 24, 2009)

Oh boy I sure love being the only person here who doesn't have disturbing fetishes!


----------



## REDnico (Dec 24, 2009)

Dio is awesome. said:


> Oh boy I sure love being the only person here who doesn't have disturbing fetishes!



Everyone has something, you are just not comfortable with sharing.


----------



## Mentova (Dec 24, 2009)

REDnico said:


> Everyone has something, you are just not comfortable with sharing.



No, I really don't have any weird fetishes.


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

That you know of =] lol jk. So whats wrong with being different?

P.S. No one answered me, I am afraid to ask again...what is an FA??


----------



## REDnico (Dec 24, 2009)

Taylor325 said:


> That you know of =] lol jk. So whats wrong with being different?
> 
> P.S. No one answered me, I am afraid to ask again...what is an FA??



FA=FurAffinity, the main part of the site you are currently viewing Â¬_Â¬


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

I apologize for my utter stupidity...


----------



## Mentova (Dec 24, 2009)

Taylor325 said:


> That you know of =] lol jk. So whats wrong with being different?
> 
> P.S. No one answered me, I am afraid to ask again...what is an FA??



No, I assure you that I do not have any fucked up fetishes.


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 24, 2009)

REDnico said:


> Everyone has something, you are just not comfortable with sharing.


I don't have any weird fetishes either.  I mean, I'm sure I have a fetish or two, but nothing that I'm aware of/would be considered odd.


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> I don't have any weird fetishes either.  I mean, I'm sure I have a fetish or two, but nothing that I'm aware of/would be considered odd.



What is considered odd?


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 24, 2009)

Taylor325 said:


> What is considered odd?


Too many things to just make a list of.


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

Can you give me several ideas???


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 24, 2009)

Taylor325 said:


> Can you give me several ideas???


Basically, if it's prominent on FA, then it's odd :V


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Dec 24, 2009)

I want to tie my mate up to the bedposts and kiss him (among other things). Mmmmmmmmmm.... Yeah thats a turn on for me. Bondage is awesome.


----------



## Mentova (Dec 24, 2009)

FurrIs4Ever said:


> I want to tie my mate up to the bedposts and kiss him (among other things). Mmmmmmmmmm.... Yeah thats a turn on for me. Bondage is awesome.



No.


----------



## REDnico (Dec 24, 2009)

FurrIs4Ever said:


> I want to tie my mate up to the bedposts and kiss him (among other things). Mmmmmmmmmm.... Yeah thats a turn on for me. Bondage is awesome.



;3


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 24, 2009)

Dio is awesome. said:


> No.


Why is that no?  Other than the fact that you're most likely a failtroll.


----------



## Mentova (Dec 24, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Why is that no?  Other than the fact that you're most likely a failtroll.



It was a no to bondage being awesome.


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

No? I dont think I really get a kick out of bondage lol. I just like normal things, that and animal features..... >_> But I guess animals is odd huh?


----------



## MichaelFoster (Dec 24, 2009)

FurrIs4Ever said:


> I want to tie my mate up to the bedposts and kiss him (among other things). Mmmmmmmmmm.... Yeah thats a turn on for me. Bondage is awesome.



Hells yeah


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 24, 2009)

Dio is awesome. said:


> Oh boy I sure love being the only person here who doesn't have disturbing fetishes!


----------



## torachi (Dec 24, 2009)

Senora Kitty said:


> Yeah not even I would expect a guy to do that. It makes me tempted to draw it though.


 
What? Why not? 

anyway... cute feline/bunny/skunk/fox girls with raised tails, turning and looking inviting. That will always do it. Every time


----------



## MichaelFoster (Dec 24, 2009)

Dio is awesome. said:


> Oh boy I sure love being the only person here who doesn't have disturbing fetishes!


would you count shitting on kittens' eyes disturbing.


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 24, 2009)

I like good old rough sex with a bit of nails and teeth bondage and exhibitionism is cool.


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 24, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I like good old rough sex with a bit of nails and teeth bondage and *exhibitionism is cool.*



Until the old people show up it is.


----------



## chewie (Dec 24, 2009)

porn ? o.o


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

O_O    .............


----------



## Playful Little Foxy (Dec 24, 2009)

Strong women.
Also, female roos and yenas. :3


----------



## Mentova (Dec 24, 2009)

Unsilenced said:


>



 No sir, YOU LIE!


----------



## Amoranis (Dec 24, 2009)

/face paw


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

Lol XD


----------



## Mentova (Dec 24, 2009)

Amoranis said:


> /face paw



You mean /facePALM, you have no god damned paws!


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

I bet you don't know that for a fact.


----------



## Viva (Dec 24, 2009)

Dio is awesome. said:


> You mean /facePALM, you have no god damned paws!


 
we are furries for a reason


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

True. Spiritually, I have not chosen my furry side, it has been with me all my life, I have noticed things throughout life, I've always been close to animals as close to humans too. I treat no one different unless they treat me different. So far animals are more loyal and trustworthy and loving than a troll or any most human could ever be....


----------



## Mentova (Dec 24, 2009)

Taylor325 said:


> True. Spiritually, I have not chosen my furry side, it has been with me all my life, I have noticed things throughout life, I've always been close to animals as close to humans too. I treat no one different unless they treat me different. So far animals are more loyal and trustworthy and loving than a troll or any most human could ever be....



 Lies, animals arn't always trustworthy. My bitch of a german shepherd ate my god damned LEGO keychain while I was at work today! Bitch...


----------



## Amoranis (Dec 24, 2009)

Dio is awesome. said:


> You mean /facePALM, you have no god damned paws!



--- u realise what website this right? 

lol


----------



## Viva (Dec 24, 2009)

Dio is awesome. said:


> Lies, animals arn't always trustworthy. My bitch of a german shepherd ate my god damned LEGO keychain while I was at work today! Bitch...


 
oh god damn! D:


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

How do you know it didn't just try to get back at you for something =] Of course they're not going to be loyal and nice if your mean to them often. Lol


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

Or at least all of the cats and dogs that I met, I think most are quite nice.


----------



## REDnico (Dec 25, 2009)

Taylor325 said:


> Or at least all of the cats and dogs that I met, I think most are quite nice.



except for tom cats D:


----------



## chewie (Dec 25, 2009)

animals are mean :,,,(


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 25, 2009)

Amoranis said:


> --- u realise what website this right?
> 
> lol



A website populated by people with hands, can't type with paws Amoranis, paws are useless. Opposable thumbs are what allow us to kick this gay planet's ass, you should show them the proper respect :V .


----------



## Amoranis (Dec 25, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> A website populated by people with hands, can't type with paws Amoranis, paws are useless. Opposable thumbs are what allow us to kick this gay planet's ass, you should show them the proper respect :V .



Aroo??!? >.>


----------



## Hottigress (Dec 25, 2009)

After birth. Dead babies. Rabies. Gore. Rape. Abortion. Communism. 


FAPFAPFAP


----------



## REDnico (Dec 25, 2009)

Hottigress said:


> Communism.




OH HARDER STALIN HARDER


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Dec 25, 2009)

Taylor325 said:


> True. Spiritually, I have not chosen my furry side, it has been with me all my life, I have noticed things throughout life, I've always been close to animals as close to humans too. I treat no one different unless they treat me different. *So far animals are more loyal and trustworthy and loving than a troll or any most human could ever be....*




Agreed.

"It's a waste of joy
 I can hardly stand
 Been looking for the ramp for my escape
_*I love animals, so close to perfect
 They're the only ones who seem to know their heart...*_"

An excerpt from "Bulletproof Skin" -- Institute


----------



## Dregna (Dec 25, 2009)

Romantic scene between male and female furr before they having sex...and any pics of furry showing off and pawing off...and the last one is any pics that make me think about having a furry friend in irl who can spend time with me as a partner all of my life.


----------



## foxmusk (Dec 25, 2009)

i like to be tied up in a straitjacket and raped.


----------



## Amoranis (Dec 25, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i like to be tied up in a straitjacket and raped.



Its only rape if u dont want it.


----------



## foxmusk (Dec 25, 2009)

Amoranis said:


> Its only rape if u dont want it.



i act like i don't want it.


----------



## Amoranis (Dec 25, 2009)

hrm >.> 

i c 

:3


----------



## insomniac_platypus (Dec 25, 2009)

My mate. Aside from him, I'm entirely asexual.


----------



## quayza (Dec 25, 2009)

Big meaty Fem dragons


----------



## Senora Kitty (Dec 25, 2009)

I find myself agreeing to a lot of the furry descriptions.


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Dec 25, 2009)

Once again, I must say, shirtless powerful Canines. Demonic Canines preffered.


----------



## quayza (Dec 25, 2009)

MeisuWeasel said:


> Once again, I must say, shirtless powerful Canines. Demonic Canines preffered.



I like your style.


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Dec 25, 2009)

quayza said:


> I like your style.


 

Oh really? Why and how?


----------



## Mentova (Dec 26, 2009)

Anyone wanna yiff?


----------



## foxmusk (Dec 26, 2009)

Dio is awesome. said:


> Anyone wanna yiff?



when don't i wanna yiff? you don't RP as Dio, do you?


----------



## Mentova (Dec 26, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> when don't i wanna yiff? you don't RP as Dio, do you?



Yes, and when I cum I scream HOLY DIVAH! YOU'VE BEEN DOWN TOO LONG IN THE MIDNIGHT SEAAAAAAAA!!! (not really, but that would be hilarious)


----------



## pheonix (Dec 26, 2009)

Many things arouse me but I wouldn't say what exactly though. It's an ever growing thing.


----------



## foxmusk (Dec 26, 2009)

Dio is awesome. said:


> Yes, and when I cum I scream HOLY DIVAH! YOU'VE BEEN DOWN TOO LONG IN THE MIDNIGHT SEAAAAAAAA!!! (not really, but that would be hilarious)



i can honestly say that if you were serious, i could not turn that down.


----------



## Mentova (Dec 26, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i can honestly say that if you were serious, i could not turn that down.



What if I AM serious and I lied about kidding?


----------



## foxmusk (Dec 26, 2009)

Dio is awesome. said:


> What if I AM serious and I lied about kidding?



then i would have to ask you to take me right now.


----------



## Mentova (Dec 26, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> then i would have to ask you to take me right now.



 sounds good


----------



## foxmusk (Dec 26, 2009)

Dio is awesome. said:


> sounds good



;D


----------



## Mentova (Dec 26, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> ;D



When do you wanz 2 yiffs?


----------



## foxmusk (Dec 26, 2009)

Dio is awesome. said:


> When do you wanz 2 yiffs?



right nao


----------



## Mentova (Dec 26, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> right nao



kay wanna do it in the thread or in IMs d00dz?


----------



## foxmusk (Dec 26, 2009)

Dio is awesome. said:


> kay wanna do it in the thread or in IMs d00dz?



you can pick. you gots my IM right there ;D


----------



## Mentova (Dec 26, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> you can pick. you gots my IM right there ;D



I added j00 yiff yiff yiff


----------



## Toaster (Dec 26, 2009)

Lol, that is something I would want screen caped for lulz value.

Nothing turns me on


----------



## UndergroundWolf (Dec 26, 2009)

hmmmm for me???? almost anything to be honest. but i do have a preference for pics that have some kind of emotion to them most of the time other times just well drawn or creative ones do it for me.   but i dont know anything about vore i cant say if i like it or not id like an explanation of what it is exactly and see a lil befor i say. BUT i do like it when they get a bit rough as Spike says on Cowboy Bebop "I love a women that can kick my ass!".


----------



## Mentova (Dec 26, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> you can pick. you gots my IM right there ;D



You're not on AIM WHYYYYYYY?!!?!?


----------



## Bacu (Dec 26, 2009)

damn furries.


----------



## Toaster (Dec 26, 2009)

Damn them all


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 26, 2009)

Forced orgasms over long periods of time is hot as hell
 Tie her up and use a toy till she passes out.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 26, 2009)

Lol, this is why no one's ever going to take gay marriage seriously Harley :V .


----------



## Mentova (Dec 26, 2009)

That guy never yiffed with me =(


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 26, 2009)

Dio is awesome. said:


> That guy never yiffed with me =(



Lol, you got got stood up by that slut? As a furfag this my be a career low for you :V .


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 26, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Lol, you got got stood up by that slut? As a furfag this my be a career low for you :V .


 I lol'd


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 26, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Forced orgasms over long periods of time is hot as hell
> Tie her up and use a toy till she passes out.


After a while you just kinda go numb


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 26, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> After a while you just kinda go numb


 oh? daym :/ Well it would be fun to watch get to that point too.


----------



## Mojotaian (Dec 26, 2009)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> This isn't about fetishes really. I'm talking about the "little things" in furry porn that make it all the more murry to you. For example, I most like pictures that are well-drawn (like Zaush-level) with fairly realistic proportions, while still having quite a bit of "cuteness" worked into them. I'm finding it difficult to really hit the nail on the head, but I hope I've adequately conveyed the general idea. How about you guys?


 
Intimate/loving
not so worried about "good" as long as it's decent
nothing too hardcore
no shit art, (and you should know what I mean)
If written, described and dragged out.


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Dec 26, 2009)

Another turn on for me is a nasty attitude.


----------



## Geek (Dec 26, 2009)

MeisuWeasel said:


> Once again, I must say, shirtless powerful Canines. Demonic Canines preffered.



Im a nasty godless canine with a muscular body.


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Dec 26, 2009)

Geek said:


> Im a godless canine with a muscular body.


 

I love you 0.0*


----------



## Geek (Dec 26, 2009)

MeisuWeasel said:


> I love you 0.0*



Skype: Animasher

If you want to webcam chat.


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Dec 26, 2009)

Sorry, don't have Skype or a Webcam -.-*


----------



## Mentova (Dec 26, 2009)

Geek said:


> Skype: Animasher
> 
> If you want to webcam chat.



Quoted so when you edit it out it'll still be here so your friends can find it and lawl


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 26, 2009)

Dio is awesome. said:


> Quoted so when you edit it out it'll still be here so your friends can find it and lawl



Good work, you should quote her shooting him down as well :V .


----------



## Ratte (Dec 26, 2009)

no twitterpating in my forums


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 26, 2009)

Ratte said:


> no twitterpating in my forums



No worries Ratte, she pretty much kicked him in the dick :V .


----------



## Mentova (Dec 26, 2009)

This thread needs moar yiffing.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 26, 2009)

Penis, vagina, boobs, and ass.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Dec 26, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Penis, vagina, boobs, and ass.


 Whoa.
Also none of these things turn me on.
:I


----------



## Mentova (Dec 26, 2009)

pheonix said:


> vagina, boobs, and ass.



fixed


----------



## Ratte (Dec 26, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> No worries Ratte, she pretty much kicked him in the dick :V .



I demand vids of this if possible.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 26, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> Whoa.
> Also none of these things turn me on.
> :I



Asexual.



Dio is awesome. said:


> fixed



Don't you dare try and take my fagging away from me. ]:<


----------



## Mentova (Dec 26, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Asexual.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you dare try and take my fagging away from me. ]:<



Nobody really likes penises, not even straight women. It's all a lie fabricated by FEMA and the Bush Administration.


----------



## Senora Kitty (Dec 26, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> oh? daym :/ Well it would be fun to watch get to that point too.


Yeah you have to know how to work things just right for that to work. Sadly most guys don't.

Hehe, reading your original statement on withholding orgasm just reminds me of my afternoon. :3 Yay for skype, webcams, and vibrators.

Oh! Found another turn on!


----------



## chewie (Dec 26, 2009)

this thread is kinda dumb why would people whant to know what makes us horny?!?


----------



## Mentova (Dec 26, 2009)

chewie said:


> this thread is kinda dumb why would people whant to know what makes us horny?!?



Because furries are weird like that.


----------



## Morroke (Dec 26, 2009)

chewie said:


> this thread is kinda dumb why would people whant to know what makes us horny?!?



No one cares about your opinion at this point.


----------



## Senora Kitty (Dec 26, 2009)

It's called and adult conversation. If you don't get that you are obviously too immature to be in here.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 26, 2009)

Senora Kitty said:


> Yeah you have to know how to work things just right for that to work. Sadly most guys don't.
> 
> Hehe, reading your original statement on withholding orgasm just reminds me of my afternoon. :3 Yay for skype, webcams, and vibrators.
> 
> Oh! Found another turn on!


My brain is saying that this is hot, but at the same time is saying "Don't do this yourself, faggot."


----------



## pheonix (Dec 26, 2009)

Dio is awesome. said:


> Nobody really likes penises, not even straight women. It's all a lie fabricated by FEMA and the Bush Administration.



LIES! I love me some penis.


----------



## Mentova (Dec 26, 2009)

pheonix said:


> LIES! I love me some penis.



No you don't! Reject the government brain wave controllers! PUT ON YOUR TIN FOIL HAT BEFORE IT IS TOO LATE!


----------



## Senora Kitty (Dec 26, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> My brain is saying that this is hot, but at the same time is saying "Don't do this yourself, faggot."


ROFL XD

I only cam with my mate. He is the only one I trust to not take screen caps of me behind my back. I've had that done to me before. >.< Was not fun finding out, but sure was fun threatening to crush some balls if they weren't deleted.

I see too many pics of furry guys one handed typing. There should be more pictures with girl furs doing this. *nods* :3


----------



## pheonix (Dec 26, 2009)

Dio is awesome. said:


> No you don't! Reject the government brain wave controllers! PUT ON YOUR TIN FOIL HAT BEFORE IT IS TOO LATE!



You're an idiot.


----------



## quayza (Dec 26, 2009)

Careful theirs no hidden webcam.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 26, 2009)

Senora Kitty said:


> ROFL XD
> 
> I only cam with my mate. He is the only one I trust to not take screen caps of me behind my back. I've had that done to me before. >.< Was not fun finding out, but sure was fun threatening to crush some balls if they weren't deleted.
> 
> I see too many pics of furry guys one handed typing. There should be more pictures with girl furs doing this. *nods* :3


Yeah, that's messed up. I'm really actually pretty shy, so I *just* showed my mate of a few months nudie pics. 

Also, expressions arouse me. I could probably skip over the body and genitals, just focus on the face. That's hot :3


----------



## pheonix (Dec 26, 2009)

I came in my pants one time just cuddling with this girl. Best orgasm ever oddly enough.


----------



## Mentova (Dec 26, 2009)

Senora Kitty said:


> ROFL XD
> 
> I only cam with my mate. He is the only one I trust to not take screen caps of me behind my back. I've had that done to me before. >.< Was not fun finding out, but sure was fun threatening to crush some balls if they weren't deleted.
> 
> I see too many pics of furry guys one handed typing. There should be more pictures with girl furs doing this. *nods* :3



The easy way around that is to not have webcam sex with people. The internet is full of assholes.


----------



## Morroke (Dec 26, 2009)

Dio is awesome. said:


> The internet is full of assholes.



Well of course you'd be familiar with that.


----------



## Mentova (Dec 26, 2009)

Morroke said:


> Well of course you'd be familiar with that.



Of course, who else would be?


----------



## Senora Kitty (Dec 26, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Yeah, that's messed up. I'm really actually pretty shy, so I *just* showed my mate of a few months nudie pics.
> 
> Also, expressions arouse me. I could probably skip over the body and genitals, just focus on the face. That's hot :3


My mate STILL hasn't gotten full nude pictures of me yet. But I guess the webcam makes up for it. I still get nervous without him leading me.

XD I've been told, "you draw good orgasm" before. I like focusing more on facial expressions then body parts themselves. Seeing someone in the midst of pleasure and going "oh god I want that to be me," that is what really gets me off.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 26, 2009)

Senora Kitty said:


> My mate STILL hasn't gotten full nude pictures of me yet. But I guess the webcam makes up for it. I still get nervous without him leading me.
> 
> XD I've been told, "you draw good orgasm" before. I like focusing more on facial expressions then body parts themselves. Seeing someone in the midst of pleasure and going "oh god I want that to be me," that is what really gets me off.


Yeah, my mate kind of leads me (leads, not pressures) to do stuff I'm not used to. She's really sweet about it.

An YES. There is nothing better than a good orgasm face. :3


----------



## Senora Kitty (Dec 26, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Yeah, my mate kind of leads me (leads, not pressures) to do stuff I'm not used to. She's really sweet about it.
> 
> An YES. There is nothing better than a good orgasm face. :3


Having a mate that listens to your concerns is so important. Aww, I'm getting all wibbly inside. I need to draw more tender intimate pictures now.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 26, 2009)

Senora Kitty said:


> Having a mate that listens to your concerns is so important. Aww, I'm getting all wibbly inside. I need to draw more tender intimate pictures now.


I watched you so I can see said pictures :V


----------



## Mentova (Dec 26, 2009)

Senora Kitty said:


> Having a mate that listens to your concerns is so important. Aww, I'm getting all wibbly inside. I need to draw more tender intimate pictures now.


And space marines. You should draw space marines. Space marines make everything awesome.


----------



## Senora Kitty (Dec 26, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> I watched you so I can see said pictures :V


Might be a while. My PC is being a pain, and I dare not install photoshop on my laptop.


----------



## Mojotaian (Dec 26, 2009)

chewie said:


> this thread is kinda dumb why would people whant to know what makes us horny?!?


 
Because it makes US horny! And some sexual insight is appreciated also...



Dio is awesome. said:


> And space marines. You should draw space marines. Space marines make everything awesome.


 
Too right! But give them horns... too...


----------



## Mentova (Dec 26, 2009)

Mojotaian said:


> Because it makes US horny! And some sexual insight is appreciated also...
> 
> 
> 
> Too right! But give them horns... too...




And rocket propelled chainsaws. (google it. You can also DL one for HL2/garry's mod...)


----------



## Mojotaian (Dec 26, 2009)

no thanks, but lol RPC's, I'm not an excessive gamer anymore.


----------



## Senora Kitty (Dec 26, 2009)

"Nothing is sexier then a catgirl with cannons"

No idea why I am quoting my own quote, but it has stuck with some of my older friends online.


----------



## Mentova (Dec 26, 2009)

Mojotaian said:


> no thanks, but lol RPC's, I'm not an excessive gamer anymore.


I play way too many videogames. I might as well post on topic in here now... I like women, and romance, nothing weird.


----------



## Senora Kitty (Dec 26, 2009)

Dio is awesome. said:


> I play way too many videogames. I might as well post on topic in here now... I like women, and romance, nothing weird.


Define weird?


----------



## Mentova (Dec 26, 2009)

Senora Kitty said:


> Define weird?


Vore, guro, disturbingly large sex organs, stuff like that.


----------



## Obrum (Dec 26, 2009)

Dio is awesome. said:


> Vore, guro, disturbingly large sex organs, stuff like that.



Not into the 'Large Tits and Dick' style either, although I do like me a bit of soft vore.


----------



## Mojotaian (Dec 26, 2009)

Im with Obrum on that one.


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 26, 2009)

Senora Kitty said:


> "Nothing is sexier then a catgirl with cannons"



Ooh-rah.


----------



## Amoranis (Dec 26, 2009)

This. :3

http://th02.deviantart.net/fs71/300W/f/2009/360/5/d/5d85048653de8a651ba14604021a3165.jpg


----------



## icecold24 (Dec 26, 2009)

Amoranis said:


> This. :3
> 
> http://th02.deviantart.net/fs71/300W/f/2009/360/5/d/5d85048653de8a651ba14604021a3165.jpg



Can't argue with that.


----------



## Geek (Dec 26, 2009)

Healthy woman (mental and physical)


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 27, 2009)

Geek said:


> Healthy woman (mental and physical)


The only ones worth my time! I thought this topic would be a big hit!


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 27, 2009)

Geek said:


> Healthy woman (mental and physical)


Oh come on. Anorexia and straitjackets are all the rage.


----------



## Zhael (Dec 27, 2009)

Penises.
Oh yah, and bondage.
And masochism.
And pet/master.
And -goes off on large list-


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Dec 27, 2009)

Big foot paws. With good sized claws.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 27, 2009)

MeisuWeasel said:


> Big foot paws. With good sized claws.


Same here actually. Digitigrade or plantigrade? I like like plantigrade.


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Dec 27, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Same here actually. Digitigrade or plantigrade? I like like plantigrade.


 

I like both. But Digitigrade only wen done right and on an approprite creature. Most of the time it'd have to be plantigrade.


----------



## Jack (Dec 27, 2009)

pretty, bright colored eyes. (green, blue, ect...)


----------



## Tewin Follow (Dec 27, 2009)

Ooh, I've got one: how about young-ish guys in Old Timey clothing?
Upper class, of course. Think Sherlock Holmes only younger. Or just Holmes. <3


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Dec 27, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> Ooh, I've got one: how about young-ish guys in Old Timey clothing?
> Upper class, of course. Think Sherlock Holmes only younger. Or just Holmes. <3


 oh murr ttly


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Dec 27, 2009)

SOmeone who knows what they want


----------



## KaiFox (Dec 27, 2009)

Besides furry fetishes, I have a thing for blue hair.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Dec 27, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> Besides furry fetishes, I have a thing for blue hair.



Hurr, Marge Simpson

James from Pokemon has pretty shiny, sexy hair. It's off-blue, I guess.


----------



## Mojotaian (Dec 27, 2009)

Sex... lots and lots of sex


----------



## Tewin Follow (Dec 27, 2009)

Mojotaian said:


> Sex... lots and lots of sex



Wrong doing you're it.


----------



## Obrum (Dec 27, 2009)

Zhael said:


> Penises.
> Oh yah, and bondage.
> And masochism.
> And pet/master.
> And -goes off on large list-



Yeah, I've recently felt myself becoming interested in bondage... but i wasn't before i found this fandom        these furries are putting fetishes in my head! ...and i like it ^^


----------



## Ash (Dec 27, 2009)

Pokemon. All of the Pokemon.. At the same time... Wait, not muk... Wait... no.. yea everything but muk.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Dec 27, 2009)

considering this is a topic kinda about fetishes. is vore considered a fetish? do people actually get turned on by it? i dont care, but is it lol?


----------



## Ash (Dec 27, 2009)

Mhmm.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Dec 27, 2009)

Ash said:


> Mhmm.



if thats to me then...weird :/
i think its cute for some reason, but a fetish? *shrugs* people are awesome lol


----------



## Ash (Dec 27, 2009)

sorry, Should have quoted.

Anyway, Yea. I think it's okay. Some of it I look at my mouth drops and i scream "OH MY GOD" and throw acid on my face.


----------



## Mentova (Dec 27, 2009)

Ash said:


> Pokemon. All of the Pokemon.. At the same time... Wait, not muk... Wait... no.. yea everything but muk.



what.  please oh please be a fakepost...


----------



## Shindo (Dec 27, 2009)

porn


----------



## Mentova (Dec 28, 2009)

This thread arouses me. I just came.


----------



## MayDay (Dec 28, 2009)

Putting my hand around my dick. That's arousing.

And why the hell are half of the questions in the forums so...weird? If it isn't: "What arouses you?", it's: "Are you single?, or: "If nerds exercised as much as they masturbated?"


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 28, 2009)

Dio is awesome. said:


> what.  please oh please be a fakepost...


That's completely normal (for a furry)


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 28, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> That's completely normal (for a furry)



No it is not...














Now if he liked pokemon eating eachother, changing sizes and cutting their wrists, THEN he'd be normal for a furry.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 28, 2009)

Unsilenced said:


> No it is not...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hawt


----------



## Amoranis (Dec 29, 2009)

MayDay said:


> Putting my hand around my dick. That's arousing.



i agree  

>.>

<.<


----------



## Ricia (Dec 29, 2009)

Dio is awesome. said:


> what. please oh please be a fakepost...


 
Yeah how dare they not want to bang Muk! That's okay he's too busy molesting Professor Oak anyway.

I'm not going to do it cause I don't want to be responsible for what transpires but 'What Pokemon would you bang?' would get some interesting responses in a furry forum...

I'd totally bang Mewtwo. Oh I just thought of something that arouses me. Power. Magnificent Bastards with lot's of power.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 29, 2009)

I dunno man Mewtwo's kinda an asshole.


----------



## south syde dobe (Dec 29, 2009)

Amoranis said:


> i agree
> 
> >.>
> 
> <.<


 

http://www.youtube.com/user/Kajetokun#p/u/15/HdZW-4wQkcE

I think Yusuke doesn't though


----------



## Ricia (Dec 29, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> I dunno man Mewtwo's kinda an asshole.


 
He just needs some loving man.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 29, 2009)

Ricia said:


> Yeah how dare they not want to bang Muk! That's okay he's too busy molesting Professor Oak anyway.
> 
> I'm not going to do it cause I don't want to be responsible for what transpires but 'What Pokemon would you bang?' would get some interesting responses in a furry forum...
> 
> I'd totally bang Mewtwo. Oh I just thought of something that arouses me. Power. Magnificent Bastards with lot's of power.



I cried.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 29, 2009)

Ricia said:


> He just needs some loving man.


No. You know who needs love? Rattata. Rattata is a sexy bitch.


----------



## south syde dobe (Dec 29, 2009)

Ratte said:


> I cried.


  I lol'd...repeatedly


----------



## Ricia (Dec 29, 2009)

Ratte said:


> I cried.


 
Why? I thought the Pokemon question would be good for laughs.

If you mean the fact I'd sleep with Mewtwo...why?


----------



## Ricia (Dec 29, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> No. You know who needs love? Rattata. Rattata is a sexy bitch.


 
But then he becomes Raticate and you have to kick him out of bed.


Edit: Sorry for the double post.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 29, 2009)

Ricia said:


> But then he becomes Raticate and you have to kick him out of bed.
> 
> 
> Edit: Sorry for the double post.


True that. Make him hold everstone.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 29, 2009)

I'd bang Sceptile.  All night long.  Or vice versa.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Dec 29, 2009)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> I'd bang Sceptile.  All night long.  Or vice versa.



Obviously Sceptile will be running the whole thing.
And you'd just take it. U:<

Raichu is pretty hawt. Either gender is fiiiine.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 29, 2009)

well i would put money that if the pokemon was drawn right any of them could be hot 
but any who
feet i like feet this girl i know has the softest smoothest feet ever and they smell of vanilla to ahh they are amazing


----------



## twelvestring (Dec 29, 2009)

Can't really speak for the ladies but I know sometimes us guys are aroused by
absolutely nothing. What I mean is, we will wake from bed with no stimulus
at all, and we be aroused.


----------



## Shinzuu_Katame (Dec 29, 2009)

my mate


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 29, 2009)

twelvestring said:


> Can't really speak for the ladies but I know sometimes us guys are aroused by
> absolutely nothing. What I mean is, we will wake from bed with no stimulus
> at all, and we be aroused.


its called having a sexy dream girls have em to sadly we just cant remember them


----------



## twelvestring (Dec 29, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> its called having a sexy dream girls have em to sadly we just cant remember them


Yeah sometimes it's a dream. 
But you know damn well you could be watchin jeopardy and all of a sudden
you be aroused, and it sure wasn't Alex that got ya there. It's alright to
admit it. We're guys. We're pigs, be proud.:grin:


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 29, 2009)

twelvestring said:


> Yeah sometimes it's a dream.
> But you know damn well you could be watchin jeopardy and all of a sudden
> you be aroused, and it sure wasn't Alex that got ya there. It's alright to
> admit it. We're guys. We're pigs, be proud.:grin:



hell yeah im a proud skirt chaser. but thats also called puberty where you get random ones. though the way you talk as if we should not keep our dirtyness under wraps?


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 29, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> its called having a sexy dream girls have em to sadly we just cant remember them



little children for this bugger.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 29, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> little children for this bugger.



yeah some times ;D furry ones though


----------



## quayza (Dec 29, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> yeah some times ;D furry ones though



lol


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 29, 2009)

quayza said:


> lol


----------



## quayza (Dec 29, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


>



Double


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 29, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> yeah some times ;D furry ones though



this?


----------



## quayza (Dec 29, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> this?



lol Rofl


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 29, 2009)

quayza said:


> lol Rofl



head looks shooped though.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 29, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> this?



Daww she's a little cutie but no i dont think i could ever really have sex with a kid other than the whole illegal thing it would just seem strange :/
but im more for this


----------



## quayza (Dec 29, 2009)

Stick with the furries


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 29, 2009)

yeah i know. i could never do that to a kid any way it would mess up there life to bad


----------



## twelvestring (Dec 29, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> hell yeah im a proud skirt chaser. but thats also called puberty where you get random ones.* though the way you talk as if we should not keep our dirtyness under wraps?*


No man, that's woman talk. They want us to believe it's dirtiness but it's
really just guyness...and probably Zrcaloness too.

Also lol Ein pedo. That is a long ass running joke and I'm glad you take it well.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 29, 2009)

yeah ive learned to take the jokes with salt and ignore the trolls


----------



## Mojotaian (Dec 30, 2009)

I dreamt that I fucked a boat that was made out of rubber...

THAT was weird...


----------



## Hipster Doofus (Dec 30, 2009)

I like guys crossdressing, and the view of the guy bent over a table or what-have-you and looking back, all ready for banging. 
Yup.


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 30, 2009)

*facepalm*


----------



## twelvestring (Dec 30, 2009)

Mojotaian said:


> I dreamt that I fucked a boat that was made out of rubber...
> 
> THAT was weird...


That is weird. Reminds me of the time I dreamt I was a piece of cheese
trying to get it on with an apple or vice versa, I don't remember.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 30, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> Obviously Sceptile will be running the whole thing.
> And you'd just take it. U:<
> 
> Raichu is pretty hawt. Either gender is fiiiine.



I'd take it like the bottom I am.  And love it.  |3

That pic's cute.


----------



## Mojotaian (Dec 30, 2009)

twelvestring said:


> That is weird. Reminds me of the time I dreamt I was a piece of cheese
> trying to get it on with an apple or vice versa, I don't remember.


 
lol fruitfucking


----------



## WatchfulStorm (Dec 30, 2009)

I don't know why, but tongues actually, if used right, seem to work in that area.


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Mojotaian said:


> lol fruitfucking



Ouch .. so, like.. FTL? ..


----------



## twelvestring (Dec 30, 2009)

Mojotaian said:


> lol fruitfucking


Oh god, I hope that wasn't a metaphor. Never thought of it like that.
What would be the metaphor for the boat?


----------



## quayza (Dec 30, 2009)

Dragoness and gryphoness  ^-^


----------



## LoinRockerForever (Dec 30, 2009)

LoinRockerForever said:


> Expression in then face, how the body is positioned.
> Acting coy, you know.




^ I knew I posted in here before, that still does it for me.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Dec 30, 2009)

Wolfies and Skunkies :3

Tails and ears too :3


----------



## quayza (Dec 30, 2009)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> Wolfies and Skunkies :3
> 
> Tails and ears too :3



You win a metal


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Dec 30, 2009)

quayza said:


> You win a metal


Yay Thankies to all


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Romantic prefered, but far as lust is concerned.. paws, knots, internals, and perhaps a lil' love biting.


----------



## Mojotaian (Dec 31, 2009)

wolfrunner7 said:


> Ouch .. so, like.. FTL? ..


 
FTL???



twelvestring said:


> Oh god, I hope that wasn't a metaphor. Never thought of it like that.
> What would be the metaphor for the boat?


 
Never thought of it like what?
Metaphor!? What metaphor?

I don't think there was a metaphor for the boat... I hadn't jacked off in about 3-5 days and was unbelievably horny...



wolfrunner7 said:


> Romantic prefered, but far as lust is concerned.. paws, knots, internals, and perhaps a lil' love biting.


 
This^^^


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Dec 31, 2009)

Mojotaian said:


> FTL???
> 
> 
> 
> ...




FTL .. Fruit of the Loom .. or, in this case.. Fruit of the Loins..


----------



## Mojotaian (Jan 1, 2010)

wolfrunner7 said:


> FTL .. Fruit of the Loom .. or, in this case.. Fruit of the Loins..


 
In this case, I was really just refering to the fruit, as in the edible fruit...
If you're going to take that in a suss manour, the fruit from plants.


----------



## Koray (Jan 1, 2010)

this: *^//////^*

and kisses...


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 1, 2010)

Koray said:


> this: *^//////^*
> 
> and kisses...



yeah i have to agree with you there blushing is very cute and attractive it shows that innocents is not completely dead


----------



## Anti-Heros (Jan 4, 2010)

I like well drawn as well, gay, either cuteness or just plain attractive, i also like disneys robbin hood, sly cooper, ratchet, star fox or something like that in there. No over muscular crap though i hate that. i like kissing, handj0b or bj. blushing is cute


----------



## FoxyAreku (Jan 4, 2010)

Men


----------



## Zee Skunkeh! (Jan 4, 2010)

Tails! Tails and ears. Mrr. And lovely bottoms.


----------



## Anti-Heros (Jan 4, 2010)

FoxyAreku said:


> Men



LOL Awesome!


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 4, 2010)

Assholes that turn into submissive easy-fucks. (yes, I meant as in males that are usually pricks but become submissive wen faced with the right partner)


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 4, 2010)

hmm sounds like me sept i try not to be an ass


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 4, 2010)

MeisuWeasel said:


> Assholes that turn into submissive easy-fucks. (yes, I meant as in males that are usually pricks but become submissive wen faced with the right partner)



Sounds like someone I know

Lemur Boi :3c


----------



## Mentova (Jan 4, 2010)

MeisuWeasel said:


> Assholes that turn into submissive easy-fucks. (yes, I meant as in males that are usually pricks but become submissive wen faced with the right partner)



So you get turned on by stupid girly-men who don't back up what they say? Interesting...


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 4, 2010)

Gowns, blushes and charming looks.


----------



## Anti-Heros (Jan 4, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> Gowns, blushes and charming looks.



Aw thats cute


----------



## Fructus (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm kinda disturbed because this thread is so popular -.-


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 5, 2010)

Fructus said:


> I'm kinda disturbed because this thread is so popular -.-



but everyone's a little bit perverted


----------



## Tweaker (Jan 5, 2010)

Fructus said:


> I'm kinda disturbed because this thread is so popular -.-


Shocker--human beings are sexual creatures! More @ 11.


----------



## Mojotaian (Jan 5, 2010)

HOLY SHIT!


----------



## Geek (Jan 5, 2010)

The desire for sex is very strong in most.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 5, 2010)

TITS!


----------



## Anti-Heros (Jan 5, 2010)

Fructus said:


> I'm kinda disturbed because this thread is so popular -.-



im sorry if animals including humans have natural urges


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 5, 2010)

Anti-Heros said:


> im sorry if animals including humans have natural urges


 [yt]8fqncj3G6tg[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 5, 2010)

Fructus said:


> I'm kinda disturbed because this thread is so popular -.-


 
And it's my dumbest one. Sad.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 5, 2010)

I like power bottoms.


----------



## Ricky (Jan 5, 2010)

I have a fetish for bipeds


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 5, 2010)

Ricky said:


> I have a fetish for bipeds



No amputees for you then, eh?


----------



## Ricky (Jan 5, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> No amputees for you then, eh?



hmm...

Never tried it before.  That could be hot, especially if it's a nugget <3 <3


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 5, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> I like power bottoms.


 ?????


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 5, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> ?????



POWER BOTTOMS


----------



## REDnico (Jan 5, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> POWER BOTTOMS


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 5, 2010)

toons arouse me. /typical furry answer, but it's true


----------



## Ricky (Jan 5, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> toons arouse me. /typical furry answer, but it's true



reminder of what got me into this mess in the first place


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 5, 2010)

female butts are cute <3


----------



## Geek (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 5, 2010)

do not want


----------



## Chilly Willy (Jan 5, 2010)

Dragons and vore.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 5, 2010)

Chilly Willy said:


> Dragons and vore.



You're weird.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You're weird.



you pull your trigger over and over till your gun go's off


----------



## Mentova (Jan 5, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> you pull your trigger over and over till your gun go's off



what


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> what



im saying you beat off to guns :/ and im just teasing


----------



## Mentova (Jan 5, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> im saying you beat off to guns :/ and im just teasing



Well some guns are pretty damn sexy, like the G36 and MP5.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well some guns are pretty damn sexy, like the G36 and MP5.


good glad you can take a joke


----------



## Mentova (Jan 5, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> good glad you can take a joke



Of course I can take a joke, its the god damned internet. I don't take it seriously :V


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 5, 2010)

good most people on this flip balls over the smallest thing


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 5, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> good most people on this flip balls over the smallest thing


Unrelated to this, but have you posted "8 year old girls that I babysit" in this thread yet?


----------



## Mentova (Jan 5, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Unrelated to this, but have you posted &quot;8 year old girls that I babysit&quot; in this thread yet?



Wait what the fucking fuck?


----------



## Chilly Willy (Jan 5, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> [yt]8fqncj3G6tg[/yt]




Rated x1


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 5, 2010)

Chilly Willy said:


> Dragons and vore.



Dungeons and dragons and eating...sexay, right?


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 5, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Unrelated to this, but have you posted "8 year old girls that I babysit" in this thread yet?



umm no why do you ask?


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 5, 2010)

Lol. Flip balls? That's a new one.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 5, 2010)

yeah you like that one dont ya


----------



## twelvestring (Jan 5, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> good most people on this flip balls over the smallest thing





Jashwa said:


> Unrelated to this, but have you posted "8 year old girls that I babysit" in this thread yet?


lol You've been bringing this up for...gotta be a couple months. If you're so 
curious, go try it already. And if ya want Ein to flip his balls at ya, just ask 
him politely.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 5, 2010)

twelvestring said:


> lol You've been bringing this up for...gotta be a couple months. If you're so
> curious, go try it already. And if ya want Ein to flip his balls at ya, just ask
> him politely.


  lolololol no thank you i dont swing that way


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 6, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> yeah you like that one dont ya



Ach ja. Flip ihre bÃ¤lle auf mein gesicht. Bitte! Lol


(that was politely)


----------



## Anti-Heros (Jan 6, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> lolololol no thank you i dont swing that way



i swing that way


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 6, 2010)

Anti-Heros said:


> i swing that way



Ja? Lol


----------



## Anti-Heros (Jan 6, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Ja? Lol



yup xD lol


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 6, 2010)

Anti-Heros said:


> yup xD lol



... O RLY? o.o





()


----------



## Anti-Heros (Jan 6, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> ... O RLY? o.o
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup, i like guys =)


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 6, 2010)

Anti-Heros said:


> Yup, i like guys =)



Ohai. Cos this is the furaffinity forum. Either you have straight assholes, trolls, regular straight furries (never see those), and then the stereotypical gay furry.
...you sure your not kiddin. Like, I feel like you're gonna go on until I say something that makes me look like a fruit sack and then your going to laugh at me and throw dirt in my eyes, and then I'm gonna cry, and all hell is gonna break lose.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 6, 2010)

what arouses me?

watching fat people waddle around at the grocery store.
loooooolll
they have to stop and rest and its so disgusting.

FATTIES..

ahhsdhhsdfhhhwkdsajsdlskdksdag agoiergargnrei
/insanity


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 6, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> POWER BOTTOMS


 Never again.


----------



## REDnico (Jan 6, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Ohai. Cos this is the furaffinity forum. Either you have straight assholes, trolls, regular straight furries (never see those), and then the stereotypical gay furry.
> ...you sure your not kiddin. Like, I feel like you're gonna go on until I say something that makes me look like a fruit sack and then your going to laugh at me and throw dirt in my eyes, and then I'm gonna cry, and all hell is gonna break lose.



Im pansexual, I don't act like a flamer, I act like a straight person.


----------



## Zaaz (Jan 6, 2010)

boobies.

~Z


----------



## Chilly Willy (Jan 6, 2010)

for more information on power bottoms you may want to see www.meatspin.com


I am not responsible for seared eyes, crushed dreams and nightmares.  What has been seen cannot be unseen.  Thou have been warned.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 6, 2010)

Vag and boob.


----------



## REDnico (Jan 6, 2010)

Chilly Willy said:


> for more information on power bottoms you may want to see www.meatspin.com
> 
> 
> I am not responsible for seared eyes, crushed dreams and nightmares.  What has been seen cannot be unseen.  Thou have been warned.



No one falls for meatspin anymore.


----------



## Koray (Jan 6, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Vag and boob.


Anus, penis, balls, flat chest


----------



## Anti-Heros (Jan 6, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Ohai. Cos this is the furaffinity forum. Either you have straight assholes, trolls, regular straight furries (never see those), and then the stereotypical gay furry.
> ...you sure your not kiddin. Like, I feel like you're gonna go on until I say something that makes me look like a fruit sack and then your going to laugh at me and throw dirt in my eyes, and then I'm gonna cry, and all hell is gonna break lose.



lol dude i AM a gay fur, im no fucking stereotype though, i HATE stereotypical gays, they annoy the hell outa me, regular gays are cool though. im the least stereotypical gay furry here


----------



## Sparticle (Jan 6, 2010)

Anti-Heros said:


> im the least stereotypical gay furry here



How do you know, you only just joined.


----------



## Anti-Heros (Jan 6, 2010)

Sparticle said:


> How do you know, you only just joined.



if theres 1 thing about me its that i exaggerate alot dude


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 6, 2010)

Koray said:


> Anus, penis, balls, flat chest


 Balls don't turn me on.
I dunno why.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 6, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> Balls don't turn me on.
> I dunno why.



Because you've looked at them before


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 6, 2010)

sexy curvy hips and low cut tops.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 6, 2010)

Very few things are sexier than a sharp wit...


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 6, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Very few things are sexier than a sharp wit...



i concur


----------



## Sparticle (Jan 6, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Very few things are sexier than a sharp wit...



What about a Sharp knife?


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 6, 2010)

...Ren's mom is rather hot =)


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 7, 2010)

Sparticle said:


> What about a Sharp knife?


Say, that's a tough one! What kind of knife? o///o


----------



## Mentova (Jan 7, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> ...Ren's mom is rather hot =)



I'm starting to get really annoyed with you mentioning your jailbait in every thread...


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 7, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm starting to get really annoyed with you mentioning your jailbait in every thread...



her mom you tart -_-


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 7, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm starting to get really annoyed with you mentioning your jailbait in every thread...


This, twice.
It's bad enough you have her in your sig at size-5 font, dude...


----------



## Mentova (Jan 7, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> her mom you tart -_-



You still mentioned her. Go see a psychiatrist before you rape the poor girl and fuck her up for the rest of her life, please...


----------



## Anti-Heros (Jan 7, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You still mentioned her. Go see a psychiatrist before you rape the poor girl and fuck her up for the rest of her life, please...



the dude said her MOM


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 7, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You still mentioned her. Go see a psychiatrist before you rape the poor girl and fuck her up for the rest of her life, please...



i would never do that and i seem to mention her a lot so get used to it i end up doing it without really noticing


----------



## Mentova (Jan 7, 2010)

Anti-Heros said:


> the dude said her MOM



No shit, it doesn't stop the fact that he is OBSESSED with the kid, and if I remember correctly he said something like "I wish I was young again so I could date her!"


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 7, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> her mom you tart -_-


HEY
_I'm_ a tart. He's a gun aficionado. Get it right.


----------



## Anti-Heros (Jan 7, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No shit, it doesn't stop the fact that he is OBSESSED with the kid, and if I remember correctly he said something like "I wish I was young again so I could date her!"



im sensing hostility in this forum and EinTheCorgi there are just some things you dont share with the world


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 7, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> HEY
> _I'm_ a tart. He's a gun aficionado. Get it right.


 ohm nom _nooooooom_ ;D


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 7, 2010)

Just going to leave this list of creepy screencaps here. 



			
				Clayton said:
			
		

> 1. http://i45.tinypic.com/6p2mw0.png
> 2. http://i49.tinypic.com/2646sly.png
> 3. http://i49.tinypic.com/bhf1g4.png
> 4. http://i48.tinypic.com/mmd4r5.png
> 5. http://i49.tinypic.com/5le0ba.png





The Drunken Ace said:


> ohm nom _nooooooom_ ;D


Before you get all excited, she's actually a man in real life.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 7, 2010)

Anti-Heros said:


> im sensing hostility in this forum and EinTheCorgi there are just some things you dont share with the world



Well you were being pretty bitch to me so I wasn't going to be all "let's be fiends!" with my response. :V


----------



## Mentova (Jan 7, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Just going to leave this list of creepy screencaps here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 I looked at a few of those screencaps before I became too disgusted to read more. This freak needs to be banned and sent to a psychiatrist. Seriously...


----------



## Anti-Heros (Jan 7, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Just going to leave this list of creepy screencaps here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL damn creepy. is nothing private to him?


----------



## Anti-Heros (Jan 7, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well you were being pretty bitch to me so I wasn't going to be all "let's be fiends!" with my response. :V



well maybe thats because i didn't read those fancy screencaps the kitty dude had left. WoW fucked up. its like EinTheCorgi has no inner monolog


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 7, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Before you get all excited, she's actually a man in real life.


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 7, 2010)

Anti-Heros said:


> well maybe thats because i didn't read those fancy screencaps the kitty dude had left. WoW fucked up. its like EinTheCorgi has no inner monolog



According to his profile he's 19... Not only does he type like an 8 year old he apparently wants to fuck them too. I imagine him as a fat, ugly man child.  





The Drunken Ace said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.



 Stop trying to get you and your downsy wolf avatar e-laid.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 7, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Stop trying to get you and your downsy wolf avatar e-laid.


E-sex is overrated. I just like hitting on women rigor especially so.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 7, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> E-sex is overrated. I just like hitting on women rigor especially so.



Somehow I doubt that applies to real life for you...


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 7, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> E-sex is overrated. I just like hitting on women rigor especially so.


And as mentioned elsewhere, I enjoy his passes.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 7, 2010)

God damn this forum has some weird fucking people...


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 7, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> God damn this forum has some weird fucking people...



I'm shocked that you're shocked :V .


----------



## Mentova (Jan 7, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> I'm shocked that you're shocked :V .



I'm not really shocked, more of just commenting on it. Why arn't there more cool furries?


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 7, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Somehow I doubt that applies to real life for you...


 Actually I cans say i do consistently get laid. Comes with beign a douchebad I guess.



Rigor Sardonicus said:


> And as mentioned elsewhere, I enjoy his passes.


 I know its great!


----------



## Mentova (Jan 7, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Actually I cans say i do consistently get laid. Comes with beign a douchebad I guess.
> 
> I know its great!



No you don't.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 7, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.


Don't believe me.  It's not my loss.  I just figured you might want to know that you're actually flirting with him.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 7, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No you don't.


 keep thinking that, I'm sure random people's unfounded opinions on me matter.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jan 7, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Don't believe me.  It's not my loss.  I just figured you might want to know that you're actually flirting with him.


My last boyfriend turned out to be a fatal system error too. It's rough, man.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 7, 2010)

Easog said:


> My last boyfriend turned out to be a fatal system error too. It's rough, man.


Haha, well, he took his pictures down now. Nothing I can do.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 7, 2010)

Obvious ruse is obvious.


----------



## Isen (Jan 7, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Just going to leave this list of creepy screencaps here.


Um

Wow

I just kind of assumed people were exaggerating or something.  Those were significantly worse than I thought they would be.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 7, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Obvious ruse is obvious.


Obvious denial is obvious.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 7, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm not really shocked, more of just commenting on it. Why arn't there more cool furries?



Cool furry is an oxymoron, it's a fact :V .


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 7, 2010)

what arouses me? 

SEX


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 7, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> what arouses me?
> 
> SEX


me tooo! also women with the toned "Yoga body" you know kinda athletic but feminine hmmmmm good times


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 7, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> me tooo! also women with the toned "Yoga body" you know kinda athletic but feminine hmmmmm good times


I read that as "Yoda body" at first.

I was about to laugh hysterically. 

I am disappoint.


----------



## REDnico (Jan 7, 2010)

this thread is the lulz the past few pages.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 7, 2010)

REDnico said:


> this thread is the lulz the past few pages.


 
Will it never end? I knew this would happen.


----------



## REDnico (Jan 7, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Just going to leave this list of creepy screencaps here.



Ein scares me ._.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 7, 2010)

REDnico said:


> Ein scares me ._.


I feel bad for that girl. :c


----------



## REDnico (Jan 7, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I feel bad for that girl. :c



I honestly have a feeling Ren is a figment of his imagination.

How long has it been since he's made a post NOT mentioning her?


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 7, 2010)

REDnico said:


> I honestly have a feeling Ren is a figment of his imagination.
> 
> How long has it been since he's made a post NOT mentioning her?



he has a yiffstar account where he writes erotica involving Ren. i pray she is fictional.


----------



## REDnico (Jan 7, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> he has a yiffstar account where he writes erotica involving Ren. i pray she is fictional.



oh....ohGOD. I'm pretty fucked up, but pedophilia is just wrong.


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 7, 2010)

REDnico said:


> oh....ohGOD. I'm pretty fucked up, but pedophilia is just wrong.



eh.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 7, 2010)

are you guys talking about me again? you guys do that a lot. a tad obsessive are we oh and the yiff star story was a request fyi


----------



## Anti-Heros (Jan 7, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> are you guys talking about me again? you guys do that a lot. a tad obsessive are we oh and the yiff star story was a request fyi



i have no idea whos side to take here


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 7, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> are you guys talking about me again? you guys do that a lot. a tad obsessive are we oh and the yiff star story was a request fyi


A request from WHO?

Why would someone request a story about you molesting the girl you babysit and why would you do that?


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 7, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> A request from WHO?
> 
> Why would someone request a story about you molesting the girl you babysit and why would you do that?



from furries

because furries

also because furries


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 7, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> from furries
> 
> because furries
> 
> also because furries


It's the perfect excuse :V

"Mr hislastnamehere, we hereby charge you with molesting this girl.  What do you plead?"

"NOT GUILTY, FURRIES REQUESTED THAT I DO IT!"


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 7, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> It's the perfect excuse :V
> 
> "Mr hislastnamehere, we hereby charge you with molesting this girl.  What do you plead?"
> 
> "NOT GUILTY, FURRIES REQUESTED THAT I DO IT!"



Hey

At least he could plead insanity :V


----------



## Anti-Heros (Jan 7, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> It's the perfect excuse :V
> 
> "Mr hislastnamehere, we hereby charge you with molesting this girl.  What do you plead?"
> 
> "NOT GUILTY, FURRIES REQUESTED THAT I DO IT!"



ive had some furries request i slit my wrists and jump off a bridge but i didn't do it you know why? because its fucking stupid like pedophilia.
also i dont live near a bridge


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 7, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> Hey
> 
> At least he could plead insanity :V


Yeah, that's a plus :V


----------



## Anti-Heros (Jan 7, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Yeah, that's a plus :V



How do you plead!
insanity! people dressed as animals over the internetz told me to do it!


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 7, 2010)

Anti-Heros said:


> How do you plead!
> insanity! people dressed as animals over the internetz told me to do it!


It's more like

"What do you plead?"

"FUCK YOU I'M A DOG"

"Insanity it is."


----------



## Anti-Heros (Jan 7, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> It's more like
> 
> "What do you plead?"
> 
> ...



Lol, bark at him and hump somebodys leg


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 7, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> It's more like
> 
> "What do you plead?"
> 
> ...



or..

"what do you plead?"

"I FUCKED A DOG"

"beastiality it is."


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 7, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> or..
> 
> "what do you plead?"
> 
> ...


Maybe it'll distract them from the worse charges of raping a kid :V


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 7, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Maybe it'll distract them from the worse charges of raping a kid :V



"what do you plead?"

"I'M A DOG AND I FUCKED A KID"

"insane pedophilia it is"


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 7, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> "what do you plead?"
> 
> "I'M A DOG AND I FUCKED A KID"
> 
> "insane pedophilia it is"


No, what you do is you get her to come into court with ears and a tail on and claim that she's not a human.  Since Ein says she's a furry, too.

"You are charged with child molestation."
"OBJECTION YOUR HONOR!  SHE'S A CAT!  IT'S ACTUALLY BESTIALITY!"
"We're just going to skip the trial and shoot you."


----------



## Anti-Heros (Jan 7, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> "what do you plead?"
> 
> "I'M A DOG AND I FUCKED A KID"
> 
> "insane pedophilia it is"



IM A DOG AND I FUCKED A KID AND THERES A DEAD HOOKER IN THE TRUNK OF MY CAR! now if youll excuse me i have to speed down the highway while on my phone to meet that drug dealer before i fuck your wife


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jan 7, 2010)

For some reason, this thread arouses me.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 7, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> For some reason, this thread arouses me.


Gator dicks.


Now you don't have to wonder why. You're welcome.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 7, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> For some reason, this thread arouses me.



oh murr?


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 7, 2010)

David arouses me.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 7, 2010)

I am pretty arousing, it's true.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 7, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> I am pretty arousing, it's true.



this.

David M. Arousing


----------



## Anti-Heros (Jan 7, 2010)

Jashwas shirt is arousing


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 7, 2010)

The M stands for Murr


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 7, 2010)

Anti-Heros said:


> Jashwas shirt is arousing


That's because it's on my sexy body.


----------



## Anti-Heros (Jan 7, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> That's because it's on my sexy body.



sure we will go with that =P


----------



## Anti-Heros (Jan 7, 2010)

Jashwa in general is arousing


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 7, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> That's because it's on my sexy body.



that shirt is so baggy it is difficult to tell that there is even a body in it.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 7, 2010)

Anti-Heros said:


> Jashwa in general is arousing


Sarcasm or not, I've been told that (and the person has been serious) before. 


David M. Awesome said:


> that shirt is so baggy it is difficult to tell that there is even a body in it.


It was overtop of another shirt. I took that picture right after I got it.


----------



## Anti-Heros (Jan 7, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> that shirt is so baggy it is difficult to tell that there is even a body in it.



Oh Snap! Burn


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 7, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> overtop



@_@


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 7, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> @_@


What?


----------



## Anti-Heros (Jan 7, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Sarcasm or not, I've been told that (and the person has been serious) before.
> 
> It was overtop of another shirt. I took that picture right after I got it.



why would i be sarcastic =P


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jan 7, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Gator dicks.
> 
> 
> Now you don't have to wonder why. You're welcome.



Oh hey, thanks.  This thread just got better.



David M. Awesome said:


> oh murr?



Yep.

Edit:
I voted 5 stars for this thread.


----------



## Mojotaian (Jan 8, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> It was overtop of another shirt. I took that picture right after I got it.


 
Sure, that's it, sure.

David M. Awesome - 

Murr "lick"


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 8, 2010)

How do you vote threads, shark?


----------



## Mentova (Jan 8, 2010)

Who wants to yiff?!?!?


----------



## Mojotaian (Jan 8, 2010)

sure, start an rp and ill fuck you over bigtime


----------



## Mentova (Jan 8, 2010)

Mojotaian said:


> sure, start an rp and ill fuck you over bigtime



Dude that's hot. When do you wanna start?!


----------



## Mojotaian (Jan 8, 2010)

later, im eating my mexico burger


----------



## Mentova (Jan 8, 2010)

Mojotaian said:


> later, im eating my mexico burger



Don't eat mexican burgers you'll get AIDS.


----------



## Mojotaian (Jan 8, 2010)

i assure you, the fish and chip shops in aus dont have aids...
... but then again...
HOLY SHIT I GOT AIDS


----------



## Mentova (Jan 8, 2010)

Mojotaian said:


> i assure you, the fish and chip shops in aus dont have aids...
> ... but then again...
> HOLY SHIT I GOT AIDS



I told you but you didn't listen, THEY NEVER LISTEN!


----------



## Mojotaian (Jan 8, 2010)

oh well, I'll have fun while I have it by infecting everyone i can manage, prostitutes, randoms, anyone silly enough to have sex with a stranger or friend or whatnot...

should be great!


----------



## Mentova (Jan 8, 2010)

Mojotaian said:


> oh well, I'll have fun while I have it by infecting everyone i can manage, prostitutes, randoms, anyone silly enough to have sex with a stranger or friend or whatnot...
> 
> should be great!



Sounds like fun!


----------



## Mojotaian (Jan 8, 2010)

not to mention the sex i'll get XD
no limits now!

Anyway, back on topic?


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jan 8, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> How do you vote threads, shark?



Click where it says Rating:


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 8, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Click where it says Rating:


I never noticed that up there.


----------



## REDnico (Jan 8, 2010)

I wonder how much longer till this gets locked.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 8, 2010)

REDnico said:


> I wonder how much longer till this gets locked.



No reason to lock it.


----------



## REDnico (Jan 8, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> No reason to lock it.



its way off topic, and has been for a few days.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 8, 2010)

REDnico said:


> its way off topic, and has been for a few days.



So :V ?


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 8, 2010)

REDnico said:


> its way off topic, and has been for a few days.


That means it's finally getting good.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jan 8, 2010)

TWO STARS!?

WHICH ONE OF YOU FURRIES DOWNVOTED MAH FAV THREAD!?

IMMA SMACK A BITCH (literally).

Edit:
Males presenting themselves is also nice.  And hyenas are great.  |3


----------



## Gight (Jan 8, 2010)

Thank you for the compliment.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 8, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Males presenting themselves is also nice.  And hyenas are great.  |3



. . . ta-da? \o/

Also I voted one star whatchu gon do bout it :3


----------



## Surgat (Jan 8, 2010)

Derailed.


----------

